# "COLLECTIBLES" - A blessing or a curse!



## BiggKitty

I am an advocate of those little sets of pixels known as collectibles. Lassy compiled a guide, derided by a few, welcomed by many, in an attempt to value them for purchase and selling. However, lately a number have come onto the market that are not being snapped up, because possibly those who might wish to buy do not have the necessary funding available. Members with extra healthy TBT bank balances are in the minority; to buy in TBT costs in the region of 5 mil in game bells for a paltry 100 TBT,  no amount of persuasion can convince that catching bugs overnight produces the amount of cash now required, so One has to believe that various shady means are being employed. Hence the vast majority of Bell Tree members can just no longer afford to buy collectibles on the TBT market.

There have been several restocks in the last months, more collectibles have come into circulation, which in effect should make them less valuable than Lassy's guide suggests. More interest in collectibles is being shown than ever before, restocks are immediately grabbed by those online at the time, mostly by those looking to turn a huge profit. Several members like to display several identical collectibles, but, should they be limited to buying from the shop just one per person in an effort for fairer initial distribution, and then if a member wants extra let them purchase from others?

Halloween is approaching, it would seem likely candies will be available again, Pokemon has a new release coming up, I am sure like many, we are anticipating the return of the Winter fair, if we get our wish, will there be rewards again, will they be feathers or something entirely new? There will be a new beach collectible or will they surprise us and release a set of three, as I am sure I originally saw 3 were mentioned? Apple, last of the fruit set should still be in the pipeline.

Will the members without big TBT bank balances be able to get hold of any of those mentioned above if they miss out on release times or are not much good at competitions?


----------



## Skyfall

I don't have the solution but will note the current state of things is discouraging to new newbies. I remember being new, getting interested in collectibles, going to the shop. And wow, everything is sold out. So you go to the market, and back in the day the rate was not 5 mil to 100 Tbt, so I was able to buy some. But if you are new these days, the marketplace can be discouraging.

A few of the newbies I helped recently have told me privately they are just giving up on collectibles and two of those guys I don't see them logging on anymore  

I am not smart enough to come up with a solution but I think it's sad so many users don't see collectibles as something they can achieve. The way things are now, the casual collector can only achieve a few collectibles. 

And please, don't post and say its just pixels, etc. What draws ac gamers to this site is not just
 the community here but that you can personalize with signatures and collectibles. It's what makes the site unique in ac space so the fact that one aspect of personalization cannot be achieved by many is sort of a big deal.


----------



## BellGreen

I will say the collectibles are limited in stock for a reason. They wouldn't want everyone to have said collectible because it wouldn't be collectible anymore.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

The one solution I could think of is limiting the amount of each collectible you can have, like the birthstones. Yeah, it takes away a little freedom, but there are a few people who have multiples of even the rarest of collectibles. And they just sit there in their inventory, with the other extras, when many people are looking for just one that they would actually value. I don't see the reason for having more than maybe two of the same collectible, other than really being obsessed with that one item. These people, however, have multiples of nearly every one. Limiting the amount to two-three of each collectible, depending on the rarity, would quickly get a lot of those extras out into the market and in to more collectors' sidebars! I don't the hoarders would really miss them that much.


----------



## Skyfall

Yeah, bell green, I get it, trying to keep things rare... But think back to your newbie days or put yourself in a newbies shoes.  

While its true thhat there are a few hardcore collectible lovers who visit the market place every day, or do anything to get a big stash of tbt bells, they are only a few.  Majority of TBT users are causal collectible collectors.  They try the shop, oh, its sold out.  They come to the market place a few times, wow, everything is so expensive.  They give up and go back to the general threads or basement.  They rarely try again.  Or they give up on the site all togetherr.  You get disappointed too often, sometimes, you just will yourself to not care about it, right?  

So i know theres a need to keep some things rare, but that cuts both ways too.  

And elite, thats a good idea too.  Maybe make the initial offering limited?  Like some of the popper restocks? And people who want multiples have to go onto market to buy the extras they want?  I dont know, just bouncing ideas.


----------



## f11

That's how life is. If you want TBT bells sell turnips catch bugs. You act like there  is no other ways to get TBT bells. Go to brewsters and post valuable posts. I agree with BG. That's why they are called collectibles, they are rare for a reason.


----------



## BellGreen

When I was a newbie, no one was really that crazy about collectibles at all =P But eventually, those newbies won't be so newbie anymore and they'll be able to buy collectibles themselves.
But I agree about the multiples thing, it seems fair to have multiples only if you managed to buy them all. It's still weird to see someone hoard all of one collectible and not use them for anything, but that's just me.


----------



## BiggKitty

BellGreen said:


> I will say the collectibles are limited in stock for a reason. They wouldn't want everyone to have said collectible because it wouldn't be collectible anymore.



You say they wouldn't want everyone to have the collectibles, but do they want a small number members to hoard a large number of the same one or would they prefer a larger number players having one each. The number released could still be limited. You can only ever display 10 maximum at a time,  the rest gather dust in our inventories. Could not people be happy with one of each collectible?


----------



## gnoixaim

BiggKitty said:


> You say they wouldn't want everyone to have the collectibles, but do they want a small number members to hoard a large number of the same one or would they prefer a larger number players having one each. The number released could still be limited. You can only ever display 10 maximum at a time,  the rest gather dust in our inventories. Could not people be happy with one of each collectible?



I don't want to sound attacking, but when you say "Could people not be happy with one of each collectible?" - you tend to have more than 1 of each collectible, so you're somewhat being a hypocrite.


----------



## BellGreen

BiggKitty said:


> You say they wouldn't want everyone to have the collectibles, but do they want a small number members to hoard a large number of the same one or would they prefer a larger number players having one each. The number released could still be limited. You can only ever display 10 maximum at a time,  the rest gather dust in our inventories. Could not people be happy with one of each collectible?


No, I definitely agree with you guys about the one of each collectible thing, I was just explaining the staff's side of the restock =P
You should think about it like baseball cards. You don't see newbies with 300 cards in their collection, but if they wanted to have that many they could trade or buy cards until they have what they want. Until they try getting them, they won't get anything.


----------



## g u a v a

If we were allowed to purchase more than one then what would end up happening is one person would buy the entire lot and sell them for profit due to the really cheap prices of the collectibles from the shop. So, either you're limited to one per person or you raise the prices way up ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## BiggKitty

gnoixaim said:


> I don't want to sound attacking, but when you say "Could people not be happy with one of each collectible?" - you tend to have more than 1 of each collectible, so you're somewhat being a hypocrite.



I currently have 3 duplicates, but I would be quite happy to have just one of each if that was the system. I am first to say, if I ever managed to get to a restock in time, I would buy what I could, because if I didn't the next person along would. But in my defence, I have also done quite a number of Givaways of cherries, chocolate cakes and pokeball, and also given several members the collectible they were searching for for free.


----------



## LilD

The only reason I have a blue feather collectible because I was insanely lucky enough to buy it cheap.  Otherwise, I cant even imaging having the 10k to buy what they go for, And they're the cheapest of the feathers!  

Sure, I want things to even out a bit  (exchange rate omg) but limiting collectibles isn't really really fair to the people who have been members for longer or those who participate a lot earning those bells. Some members put in a lot of free time for others doing art, gfx, odd jobs , etc.   If I want/covet a rare collectables, I'm going to have to put in the effort and earn it. I'm starting a lil shop soon and sell tier1 for TBT sometimes.  That's part of the fun for me I guess.  

 Just my 2 cents


----------



## oath2order

Low supply high demand = high inflation.

Its just the economy.


----------



## cIementine

This thread should be renamed 'upcoming ****storm'


----------



## mattyboo1

Skyfall said:


> I don't have the solution but will note the current state of things is discouraging to new newbies. I remember being new, getting interested in collectibles, going to the shop. And wow, everything is sold out. So you go to the market, and back in the day the rate was not 5 mil to 100 Tbt, so I was able to buy some. But if you are new these days, the marketplace can be discouraging.
> 
> A few of the newbies I helped recently have told me privately they are just giving up on collectibles and two of those guys I don't see them logging on anymore
> 
> I am not smart enough to come up with a solution but I think it's sad so many users don't see collectibles as something they can achieve. The way things are now, the casual collector can only achieve a few collectibles.
> 
> And please, don't post and say its just pixels, etc. What draws ac gamers to this site is not just
> the community here but that you can personalize with signatures and collectibles. It's what makes the site unique in ac space so the fact that one aspect of personalization cannot be achieved by many is sort of a big deal.



I am a newbie to TBT marketplace and it is discouraging to me. I tried to start a shop with no success. I tried everything and it's like nobody wants to sell their TBT
Isn't 4 million bells for 100 TBT enough?? It's going to break my AC bank account to offer any more. And I ask for tips on starting a shop and nobody even takes a glance at my post. From a newbies perspective here. It is discouraging.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

mattyboo1 said:


> I am a newbie to TBT marketplace and it is discouraging to me. I tried to start a shop with no success. I tried everything and it's like nobody wants to sell their TBT
> Isn't 4 million bells for 100 TBT enough?? It's going to break my AC bank account to offer any more. And I ask for tips on starting a shop and nobody even takes a glance at my post. From a newbies perspective here. It is discouraging.



Your best bet is to wait for the shop restock that is tied into the BellTree Direct bulletin. There should be one within a couple of weeks. That's really the only way that most of us can afford the collectibles.


----------



## Farobi

You can always resort to spending game funds for TBT Bells


----------



## mattyboo1

Farobi said:


> You can always resort to spending game funds for TBT Bells



I tried that but people won't even pay 100 TBT for 4 million bells. It's ridiculous.


----------



## RiceBunny

I'd have to agree with everyone else here. It'd be great if the limit per collectible was 1 or 2 per person(for each restock). Seeing someone with multiples of the same collectible, hoarding it all so no one else can have it makes me sad. :/


----------



## Danielkang2

1 or 2 is too limiting 5 would work. So nobody EXCESSIVELY buying stuff.


----------



## Caius

I'm not a fan of the collectables because of all the backlash and issues it's caused over on the mod end of things. It's a lot of hassle for pixels. I really could care less either way about a collectable, but I do like little commemorative things for events and doing something such as donating. It's nice to have acknowledgment. That's about the extent of my care though.

We can't really control who ends up with what. That's between you guys. Try not to abuse the system.


----------



## SharJoY

It seems to me that if a limit can be (and is) put on the birthstones, then a limit can be put on all the collectibles.  I think I per person is too strict, so I would go for 2 per person, then they have one they can sue for trade or to sell.


----------



## Prof Gallows

We're not going to force a limit on the collectibles. Some people might want more than two of an item and some people might want to fill their entire inventory full of one item. We want to let people do that.


Now while our limited stock may be discouraging newer members that really isn't much of our concern. Our site is about Animal Crossing and about discussing topics and playing games. The shop is just an add-on and it's not the focus of our site so we don't give it the most attention.


----------



## BiggKitty

Prof Gallows said:


> We're not going to force a limit on the collectibles. Some people might want more than two of an item and some people might want to fill their entire inventory full of one item. We want to let people do that.
> 
> 
> Now while our limited stock may be discouraging newer members that really isn't much of our concern. Our site is about Animal Crossing and about discussing topics and playing games. The shop is just an add-on and it's not the focus of our site so we don't give it the most attention.




But most of Bell Tree site isn't even about Animal Crossing any more. Look how the TBT forum has grown and expanded, so the pixels are just as important. The reality is that older members no longer play AC. You need to nurture and encourage the newer members not write them off.


----------



## BellGreen

BiggKitty said:


> But most of Bell Tree site isn't even about Animal Crossing any more. Look how the TBT forum has grown and expanded, so the pixels are just as important. The reality is that older members no longer play AC. You need to nurture and encourage the newer members not write them off.



Everyone is still part of the AC community though. You act as if we can't talk do stuff other than play AC. People WILL get bored of a video game.


----------



## Jeremy

BiggKitty said:


> But most of Bell Tree site isn't even about Animal Crossing any more. Look how the TBT forum has grown and expanded, so the pixels are just as important. The reality is that older members no longer play AC. You need to nurture and encourage the newer members not write them off.



The forum has been around for nearly a decade, yet collectibles as we know them have only existed for a little over a year.  Not to mention that there are collectibles that don't run out of stock, so it's not like they can't buy any.


----------



## BiggKitty

But I am not saying you can't,  as you put it, do other stuff, I am pointing out that the site has evolved because naturally people get fed up playing the same game. There are members leaving Bell Tree the whole time and new people joining, these new people are necessary for the survival of the forum, therefore they need encouragement. They are also the ones most likely to keep the AC content up and running.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

When does the shop restock?


----------



## f11

To be honest I love collectibles. But I think some people are getting really worked up over nothing. There will be chances to get more collectibles. Some that have even more stick when restocked. It's pixels.


----------



## BiggKitty

Jeremy said:


> The forum has been around for nearly a decade, yet collectibles as we know them have only existed for a little over a year.  Not to mention that there are collectibles that don't run out of stock, so it's not like they can't buy any.



Collectibles, have taken on a life of their own over the past year. They are most likely the main reason the TBT exchange rate has risen to the crazy heights seen today. Without the collectibles there would not be the necessity to collect TBT bells on the current scale. If they are here to stay, you cannot write them off now as of minor importance to the forum. Currently there are two collectibles available that never run out of stock, and consequently they are the least interesting, and the birthstone is limited but also available to all.

I am a keen collector, but do feel sympathy with those who would like to own more than the readily available ones, but will probably never have the funds to do so, unless they are extremely lucky in being on hand at a restock. Is it right that the more established members, me included, should be the ones to solely own, hoard or try to sell for vast profit, the more interesting collectibles?


----------



## LyraVale

Hmm, I'm gonna throw my idea out there. 

I think everything is fine the way it is, EXCEPT for the rate of exchange with the ACNL bells. There should just be a set amount you're allowed to trade, lets say 1 mil ACNL = 100 TBT. It wouldn't take anymore work for the mods than to put a sticky that says don't sell for more than that. I think they wouldn't even have to enforce it really, because the community would self-monitor it, and it would just discourage people from continuously raising the price to crazy heights.

The collectibles would still stay rare-ish, people should be able to collect however many of what they want, and it would still be challenging to get them, so they have some meaning and value. Newbies would have to do some work, saving up the TBT, and learning to negotiate with the older people who have a lot of the collectibles. BUT it would at least still be possible, instead of appearing crazy hard.


----------



## Prof Gallows

BiggKitty said:


> But I am not saying you can't,  as you put it, do other stuff, I am pointing out that the site has evolved because naturally people get fed up playing the same game. There are members leaving Bell Tree the whole time and new people joining, these new people are necessary for the survival of the forum, therefore they need encouragement. They are also the ones most likely to keep the AC content up and running.



Back when I joined the site wasn't active like this after City Folk had been out a year. A lot of people left and that's just how it was. We've definitely been through a lot worse. Most of late 09 and all through 10 we only ever had at most 10 to 15 people active a week. On good days we'd have maybe ten or so at once but there was really only a small group coming on.

My opinion on the matter is that the site is doing fine on it's own, collectibles or not. People are still actively playing and I know of a lot of cases where new members want nothing to do with the shop and just want to play and discuss the game, which is what our site is here for. If we decided to put a bigger focus into the shop it would overtake the site and draw away from what TBT actually is. Also we do hold our events and those tend to draw people in and it keeps current members active as well.


----------



## f11

LyraVale said:


> Hmm, I'm gonna throw my idea out there.
> 
> I think everything is fine the way it is, EXCEPT for the rate of exchange with the ACNL bells. There should just be a set amount you're allowed to trade, lets say 1 mil ACNL = 100 TBT. It wouldn't take anymore work for the mods than to put a sticky that says don't sell for more than that. I think they wouldn't even have to enforce it really, because the community would self-monitor it, and it would just discourage people from continuously raising the price to crazy heights.
> 
> The collectibles would still stay rare-ish, people should be able to collect however many of what they want, and it would still be challenging to get them, so they have some meaning and value. Newbies would have to do some work, saving up the TBT, and learning to negotiate with the older people who have a lot of the collectibles. BUT it would at least still be possible, instead of appearing crazy hard.


Then say a person is selling TBT. How do you pick who you sell too? It's a market, people give higher rates to get buyers to come to them.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I do agree with you but I also agree with Jeremy.

When I first joined this forum I did like the idea of collectibles, and posted day by day to get collectibles. I also made great friends who also helped me out in my times of need, and I help them. I remember the first restock I saw I wanted one green letter and a Chocolate Cake and they were gone in less than 20 secs haha. I was shocked when I bought one people bought 10+.

But yes the price of tbt bells these days is rather odd, there is no way I can afford it anymore even with turnips haha.


----------



## spamurai

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I do agree with you but I also agree with Jeremy.
> 
> When I first joined this forum I did like the idea of collectibles, and posted day by day to get collectibles. I also made great friends who also helped me out in my times of need, and I help them. I remember the first restock I saw I wanted one green letter and a Chocolate Cake and they were gone in less than 20 secs haha. I was shocked when I bought one people bought 10+.
> 
> But yes the price of tbt bells these days is rather odd, there is no way I can afford it anymore even with turnips.



There should definitely be a limit of like 2 collectibles per person... People are just ****** greedy.
Especially seems the restocks go so quickly and always happen in the middle of the night for GMT people like me...

I haven't been able to get any for over a year without people being generous and sending me some like the cherry and pokeball lol.

I know they're only pixels and really they mean nothing, but I find myself compelled to try and get them... well the letters at least.

I doubt I'll bother with the ones from the competition cos I'll probably miss them anyway ha


----------



## LyraVale

C r y s t a l said:


> Then say a person is selling TBT. How do you pick who you sell too? It's a market, people give higher rates to get buyers to come to them.



They could just sell to the first person that posts. I mean, it's the only solution that works out easy for the mods, so they can focus on other things that are important on the site, and still would make collecting a bit more doable for those of us that care.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, the market aspect would still apply to the collectibles, people could offer all their TBT or whatever for the collectible. I just think the rate to ACNL bells should be set. Just like it's set for earning when posting.


----------



## Prof Gallows

LyraVale said:


> They could just sell to the first person that posts. I mean, it's the only solution that works out easy for the mods, so they can focus on other things that are important on the site, and still would make collecting a bit more doable for those of us that care.



I'd also like to say that we have nothing to do with the exchange rates between TBT bells and In-game bells. I attempted to manage that when it first popped up and I got pushed out of the way so I didn't bother. All of that is up to the members, not us. If you feel like the rates are too high you'll need to find someone that is generous enough to give you lower.


----------



## Jeremy

Prof Gallows said:


> I'd also like to say that we have nothing to do with the exchange rates between TBT bells and In-game bells. I attempted to manage that when it first popped up and I got pushed out of the way so I didn't bother. All of that is up to the members, not us. If you feel like the rates are too high you'll need to find someone that is generous enough to give you lower.


The exchange rate works like real life currency exchange rates.  It's controlled by the supply and demand of both currencies.  So yeah, it's decided by the market not us.


----------



## Justin

Re-opened thread. Apparently this got closed by accident.

We do welcome your opinions on the subject as long as they're civil and don't turn into a super heated debate with other members over collectibles.

As for my own personal opinion on the matter: I do feel like things have gotten a little out of hand these days. We never ever intended for it to be like this when we originally planned collectibles. Honestly, while flattering, the idea that TBT Bells are worth so much and are sold for real games is insane to me. There are definitely some changes that could be made to improve the situation, but I couldn't say when or whether they will actually happen.


----------



## KarlaKGB

LyraVale said:


> Hmm, I'm gonna throw my idea out there.
> 
> I think everything is fine the way it is, EXCEPT for the rate of exchange with the ACNL bells. There should just be a set amount you're allowed to trade, lets say 1 mil ACNL = 100 TBT. It wouldn't take anymore work for the mods than to put a sticky that says don't sell for more than that. I think they wouldn't even have to enforce it really, because the community would self-monitor it, and it would just discourage people from continuously raising the price to crazy heights.



Why do you think people can keep raising the ACNLB -> TBTB rate?


----------



## Danielkang2

In my opinion, we should keep the extremely rare collectibles like white feather, dark blue letter, blue candy at a limited stock and make 2x or more of the other collectibles. Even if the prices decrease let's say half. There will be more collectibles and more you can sell and buy. Thus making it more like a "market" They could also sell other collectibles to get the extremely rare collectibles.

- - - Post Merge - - -

These days even if you have the tbt, you can't buy the collectibles.


----------



## BiggKitty

Justin said:


> Re-opened thread. Apparently this got closed by accident.
> 
> We do welcome your opinions on the subject as long as they're civil and don't turn into a super heated debate with other members over collectibles.
> 
> As for my own personal opinion on the matter: I do feel like things have gotten a little out of hand these days. We never ever intended for it to be like this when we originally planned collectibles. Honestly, while flattering, the idea that TBT Bells are worth so much and are sold for real games is insane to me. There are definitely some changes that could be made to improve the situation, but I couldn't say when or whether they will actually happen.



Thank you for re opening my thread, I wondered why it had been closed.

It would appear that one of the main causes of dissatisfaction is the current ever escalating exchange rate. I know that Bell Tree can never impose a rule to regulate it, but I think most would concur it is spiralling completely out of control. Surely the majority of blame has to be laid at the door of the cheats who either dupe or use Powersave to create extra income.  Both are forbidden on this Forum, but is enough being done to attempt to eliminate these evil doers seeing as strong evidence points to them still being in existence?

Could more positive action be taken? How could it be achieved? There is always a solution, even if it takes a bit of thought and effort.


----------



## Jake

Skyfall said:


> I don't have the solution but will note the current state of things is discouraging to new newbies.
> A few of the newbies I helped recently have told me privately they are just giving up on collectibles and two of those guys I don't see them logging on anymore.



??????????/
tbt is a forum, not a collectibles site. if they're coming here and expecting to get collectibles, then they're doing it wrong. if they want collectibles they should have joined a site like gpx/vdex/cs/dc/whatever, and not a forum...

if people are leaving tbt because they cant get collectibles, then its a 'them' problem, not a problem with tbt or anything. tbt's sole focus is an animal crossing forum, not a collectibles site. so if you rage quit because you can't get your collectibles, thats your problem for joining a site and expecting something that it isnt designed for. tbt isn't a collectibles site, period. that's like going into a clothing store and expecting to do your grocery shopping. granted, they might have a few snacks at the counter, but they're not going to have a whole variety of foods, because they dont account for that, so you go to the grocery store to compelte their shopping. just like tbt, they have the 'few snacks' (ie; collectibles that are always in stock) at the counter, and then disregard the rest (ie; rarer collectibles), because they dont account for them, so you're best off going to a collectibles site (ie; the grocery store), instead of hanging around on tbt (ie; the clothing store), because that's now what tbt is.
if you're joining tbt for collectibles, then you probably shouldnt be joining tbt at all


----------



## kassie

I don't have a problem with the way the collectibles are distributed at all, Jake. summed it up pretty well. My only problem is with the exchange rate constantly rising. How are some of us (who are doing it by legal means, i.e turnip buying/selling, selling villager/items) suppose to compete with that? I know that's not the staffs problem, but it still is a problem. v v;;


----------



## BiggKitty

Jake you say people shouldn't join Bell Tree for the sole purpose of getting collectibles, and I totally agree with that, first and foremost it is a Forum. However, you also state that it's sole purpose is as an Animal crossing forum. That was it's original purpose, but ten years on is that still the case? A huge portion of the site is no longer about AC, older members are no longer playing the game, everything is evolving. I have seen a number of people say, "they are just pixels....so what?" But they are now an important part of the new trend because Bell Tree members have made it so.


----------



## Caius

It's still just an item. It's not worth heartache. These aren't things you can take with you anywhere else. They're a primary "here" thing. It's silly to get THAT worked up about them to leave a site. The site's mostly about community and friends, and a place for people to unwind if they're not into AC anymore. If you're just here for collectables... well.. that's kind of boring. It was doomed to fail from the start.


----------



## BiggKitty

ZR388 said:


> It's still just an item. It's not worth heartache. These aren't things you can take with you anywhere else. They're a primary "here" thing. It's silly to get THAT worked up about them to leave a site. The site's mostly about community and friends, and a place for people to unwind if they're not into AC anymore. If you're just here for collectables... well.. that's kind of boring. It was doomed to fail from the start.



But members do get worked up about the collectibles, even to the extent, not only is there obtaining cash flow through illegal means to purchase them, but trading with real life monetary items such as gift vouchers, game codes, a dangerous precedent to take and one you have recently created a post on outlining the dangers.


----------



## Caius

BiggKitty said:


> But members do get worked up about the collectibles, even to the extent, not only is there obtaining cash flow through illegal means to purchase them, but trading with real life monetary items such as gift vouchers, game codes, a dangerous precedent to take and one you have recently created a post on outlining the dangers.



Well if you're going to go that route than it's your problem for getting so worked up about TBT and collectables to get there.


----------



## BiggKitty

ZR388 said:


> Well if you're going to go that route than it's your problem for getting so worked up about TBT and collectables to get there.



I don't consider I get worked up over collectibles or TBT. I just enjoy them as a tiny part of my life without resorting to buying through illicit means or offering monetary inducements. I also enjoy forum debates that don't escalate into slanging matches, but may possibly result in things to be thought about for the future.


----------



## Caius

BiggKitty said:


> I don't consider I get worked up over collectibles or TBT. I just enjoy them as a tiny part of my life without resorting to buying through illicit means or offering monetary inducements. I also enjoy forum debates that don't escalate into slanging matches, but may possibly result in things to be thought about for the future.



All I am aphorising is that _people_, not explicitly _you_, that invest in collectables, whether underhandedly or through typical means can become part of a dilemma. When the status of an item with no monetary value, here or outside the forum, becomes the adjudicator for status within the community, then it is most definitely an issue. Couple that with multiple users having the same problem, and the forum becomes an auction house— not a community. On the scale of importance, collectables should not be priority over other foundations.

I never implied you _specifically_ get worked up over collectables. It was a general statement aimed at everyone. Nor is this a "slanging" match. Of course, if you're going to assume the only reason I checked and responded to this thread was a means to insult you, then by all means, that is obviously your sentiment.


----------



## Lio Fotia

I have to say this, I think that the collectibles are just pixels, I think that if people want to make a big deal about them, good for them. They are pixels. *PIXELS*. They are essentially useless bits of 1s and 0s that have no value except for the value given by 1s and 0s. If someone is going to let these 1s and 0s be a huge deal to them, then that is _THEIR_ choice and has nothing to do with the mods and their decisions on what to do with the collectibles or how they are distributed. Jeremy put forth his own money to make this forum what is it now, and the collectible add on actually cost him money. So sitting here *****ing about people spending their own money to GET collectibles is kinda pointless because A: Jeremy spent money to make it possible and B: That is their *choice*. They earned the money and they know the rules and they are willing to risk that money for useless 1s and 0s. 

I enjoy the collectibles, I am a big TBT spender and I love to buy and trade and work the market for them. They make me happy, but I would not make a big deal if I the deal is fair. And if it isn't fair I'll voice accordingly. Otherwise, the fact that most of the collectibles are NOT limited if wonderful in my opinion. It give people freedoms to have and collect what they wish. 

I think it's ridiculous that people hold so much stock in 1s and 0s that they bother the mods daily for the demand for restocks. The collectibles would lose not only their value but their fun if they were available 24/7 and held no value. TBT would be pointless, owning it, saving it would not be fun.

And Jeremy did not pay his hard earned money for this to be a pointless venture for the users of his forum.

So instead of *****ing about if the collectibles are a blessing or a curse, how about we *thank* Jeremy for actually making them an option for us. They are not a god given right nor are they a requirement of the forum. They are a GIFT from HIM to US. 

The thanklessness of this forum drives me wild.​


----------



## Oblivia

I think LyraVale's idea to somehow regulate the ACNL -> TBT bell exchange rate makes a lot of sense in this environment.  Regulatory bodies like the government fix prices to force controls on a market that would otherwise be unfair because of the supply and demand dynamics that exist.  For example: fixing prices for electrical usage makes sense because of the limited number of providers and the high, inelastic demand that exists because it's largely considered a necessity.  There seems to be a similar dynamic for collectibles where a large imbalance in supply and demand incentivizes shady practices (duping, hacking, etc.) and barriers to entry.  A fixed exchange rate would discourage some of this because it reduces the power of sellers and encourages more people to participate.  The recent influx of people attempting to sell real world items and pricey eShop credits for TBT bells has been shocking, to say the least.

That being said, I don't really feel that anything else needs to be changed.  Imposing a limit on the number of collectibles each member can buy or have would be counterproductive, as part of the fun of the elusive little pixel blobs is knowing a specific collectible is rare and hard to come by and putting in the necessary work to obtain it.  Creating more of a free market would only cause them to lose their appeal, and people to become disinterested by default.  

I very much enjoy the collectibles as a site feature and am glad they're here; they've been a very fun part of the forum for me and have also allowed to me to meet and interact with some great people.  I take no qualms with the way they're currently distributed, but definitely think that the current TBT exchange rate has gotten a tad out of hand.  This is just my two cents.


----------



## Caius

So.... because everyone broke the economy... you guys want us to fix it and regulate it?

I think that's kind of silly.


----------



## Lio Fotia

ZR388 said:


> So.... because everyone broke the economy... you guys want us to fix it and regulate it?
> 
> I think that's kind of silly.



I agree with this, it is a ridiculous request. 

Honestly the economy of the forum is not something that can easily be regulated. People will buy want to buy low and sell high, that is human nature. If people want to buy 100 TBT for millions of animal crossing bells that is their choice. No amount of regulation can stop it. ​


----------



## Lassy

Oblivia said:


> I think LyraVale's idea to somehow regulate the ACNL -> TBT bell exchange rate makes a lot of sense in this environment.  Regulatory bodies like the government fix prices to force controls on a market that would otherwise be unfair because of the supply and demand dynamics that exist.  For example: fixing prices for electrical usage makes sense because of the limited number of providers and the high, inelastic demand that exists because it's largely considered a necessity.  There seems to be a similar dynamic for collectibles where a large imbalance in supply and demand incentivizes shady practices (duping, hacking, etc.) and barriers to entry.  A fixed exchange rate would discourage some of this because it reduces the power of sellers and encourages more people to participate.  The recent influx of people attempting to sell real world items and pricey eShop credits for TBT bells has been shocking, to say the least.



I couldn't agree more. I find it a bit sad that people go as far to buy eshop giftcard or items just to sell them for TBTs because they can no longer afford to keep on with the insane exchange rate. (Even by duping a lot, it would take a very long time to acquire just a 1000 TBTs, so to people who are genuinely honest and acquire their money through turnips and beetles farming, it is even harder for them) Although the gift cards are banned from being sold here on TBT, people will use other means that are accepted here such as selling Nintendo games. 

I know it sounds absurd to regulate the rates as the market is supposed to be a free market, but in every economy you need to regulate otherwise it is going to collapse.


----------



## Caius

Lassy said:


> Although the gift cards are banned from being sold here on TBT, people will use other means that are accepted here such as selling Nintendo games.



It's not banned. Just highly frowned upon and we won't help if it goes south.


----------



## Lio Fotia

There is no rule *banning* it, it just states if you do sell IRL items, the mods will not help if you are scammed or if the trade goes sour.​


----------



## Lassy

ZR388 said:


> It's not banned. Just highly frowned upon and we won't help if it goes south.



But Jeremy has warned in this thread that it was against the rules to sell giftcards : http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?219729-35-Eshop-Code-HB-11k/page5


----------



## RiceBunny

The prices are so high for TBT right now because the buyers are making it so. There's big demand for TBT because of the collectibles right now. I don't think setting a flat rate is going to help it.
I myself never showed interest in collectibles until I got my first one from a giveaway. It was a cherry that popped my collectible virginity. Once I had that, I saw chocolate cake and eggs and pinwheels and poppers....hbdjflfyglfgadv. I just had to have it.

I've come to terms with the fact that I'll never have a pinwheel or a popper. I just don't think I'll ever be able to afford it, and I'm ok with it. I'd love it if there was an item limit per user, per restock though. But I can understand where people are coming from about the whole "freedom" thing. What if someone wants to fill their 2 lines with oranges?!*cough* If there was a limit, then it'd take that user quite a bit. Though that user could still purchase said oranges from other users. I honestly think limiting the amount per user would be beneficial to everyone.
It's not a big deal though. As pointed out before they're just pixels on a forum ^.^ and I know plenty of users who couldn't give a rat's ass about the shop and the collectibles. So I think the forum will be alright and still grow regardless of the current market issues.


----------



## Oblivia

ZR388 said:


> So.... because everyone broke the economy... you guys want us to fix it and regulate it?
> 
> I think that's kind of silly.



I agree that it's silly.  It's not something that should have to be done, but with the way things have become as far as the mountainous exchange rate I'd say it's definitely something that could be considered.  TBT has essentially become its own monetary system, where people are selling games, eShop credits, and other tangible goods for TBT bells.  It's been a frequent enough occurrence as of late that the staff felt it necessary to post a thread about buying and selling real world items in exchange for TBT bells.  LyraVale's idea of a sticky stating the "acceptable" exchange rate would likely eliminate the need for such things, and the employ of other shady practices would decrease as a result.

So while I'm certainly not disputing the silliness of the situation, the staff represents the governing body in this case, and therefore would be the only people with the power to regulate the so-called monetary system.  The members certainly aren't going to do it themselves, sadly enough.


----------



## Lassy

ZR388 said:


> It's not banned. Just highly frowned upon and we won't help if it goes south.



I am just going to quote once again your previous post, you said it wasn't banned. It is since it is prohibited. I'd like to point out that prohibited = banned. (link)
I was just saying that there are banned, and they are. You quoted yourself the rules, and the rules do say that those transactions are prohibited, hence banned.
People cannot post thread about selling giftcards, because such threads are banned. This is what I said previously. I seriously don't understand why you were picking up that element of my post being wrong.


----------



## Caius

Lassy said:


> I am just going to quote once again your previous post, you said it wasn't banned. It is since it is prohibited. I'd like to point out that prohibited = banned. (link)
> I was just saying that there are banned, and they are. You quoted yourself the rules, and the rules do say that those transactions are prohibited, hence banned.



Because we can monitor it 24/7. Right? Because we can see Pm's. Right? Because we know what you're doing at every hour of the day. Right?

There's a gray area there that _can't_ be controlled, and banning someone isn't going to do *anything* to fix the problem. You're thinking in the terms of OUT IN THE OPEN. I'm more concerned with the *behind the scenes.*


----------



## Lassy

ZR388 said:


> Because we can monitor it 24/7. Right? Because we can see Pm's. Right? Because we know what you're doing at every hour of the day. Right?
> 
> There's a gray area there that _can't_ be controlled, and banning someone isn't going to do *anything* to fix the problem. You're thinking in the terms of OUT IN THE OPEN. I'm more concerned with the *behind the scenes.*


Wait what? I never said that people were banned if they were doing those illegal transactions. I just said that those transactions are banned, prohibited. Plainly you can't do those transactions otherwise you are against the rules.


----------



## Danielkang2

If buying selling real items such as eshop cards are not what you call banned, then why do you shut down people's threads that do this? So can we do it or not? You should make a rule like we won't shut down your threads unless ANY problem occurs. Something like that. You say it's not banned but mods still shut down threads that do this. I'm confused.


----------



## SharJoY

Justin said:


> Re-opened thread. Apparently this got closed by accident.
> 
> We do welcome your opinions on the subject as long as they're civil and don't turn into a super heated debate with other members over collectibles.
> 
> As for my own personal opinion on the matter: I do feel like things have gotten a little out of hand these days. We never ever intended for it to be like this when we originally planned collectibles. Honestly, while flattering, the idea that TBT Bells are worth so much and are sold for real games is insane to me. There are definitely some changes that could be made to improve the situation, but I couldn't say when or whether they will actually happen.



I have happy to read that your site members opinion matters....cause to be frank, I felt up to this statement that the admins and mods could have cared less.....maybe it is just me, but that is the impression I got after reading the replies from the staff.


----------



## BiggKitty

ZR388 said:


> Because we can monitor it 24/7. Right? Because we can see Pm's. Right? Because we know what you're doing at every hour of the day. Right?
> 
> There's a gray area there that _can't_ be controlled, and banning someone isn't going to do *anything* to fix the problem. You're thinking in the terms of OUT IN THE OPEN. I'm more concerned with the *behind the scenes.*



I queried once whether the mods and admins read members' pm's and was told that it had been discussed and voted against. Are you now telling me that is not true? Or that it is not true but something you would like to be permitted to do?

It is also back to what I said on a previous thread. I am quite sure it is a thankless task to be a mod, you are underrated, undervalued and expected to solve problems 24/7 with little praise from anyone. However, it is your choice to be a mod, and if a mod should step down, it appears there are plenty willing to take their place.


----------



## Primalia

Collectibles, by the very definition of their name, are items that people are going to want to collect.  So many games just beg you to gather everything that you can, ACNL offers you all the dlc and medals and furniture sets etc, Dragon Quest games make you want to fight every single type of monster or grab all the types that can be added to your party, HM wants you to grow every type of crop and catch every fish and critter and grab every blueprint. There are of course many more but the point I am making is that if you are a player that loves to collect and complete everything then not being able to for whatever reason becomes a bit of an issue.
Yes, having these collectibles made available to people is a privilege not a right but it seems that a monster has been created somewhere along the lines and people do have a right to voice their opinions on the matter without others patronising them or belittling their points.
Maybe I am getting too old for all this now, it definitely makes me feel old but this is my opinion and I am just putting it out there, I won't reply to any comments as this is all I have to say, good luck collecting to all those who love to do so


----------



## BiggKitty

C a l l a w a y said:


> Just use your imagination for this one, Jamie.



Callaway and Zr388 pls stop posting useless posts, if you have nothing useful to say, don't spam. I am sure both of you would not appreciate it on your threads.


----------



## Caius

BiggKitty said:


> Callaway and Zr388 pls stop posting useless posts, if you have nothing useful to say, don't scam. I am sure both of you would not appreciate it on your threads.



You know, we had stopped. I'm sorry a couple laughs offended you.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I am fairly new to the forum and I don't really get how you earn tbt bells. It just seems like you get a random number when you post something. The collectibles are cool, but I never have enough tbt to buy anything. I would like the birthstone for October, but even if I started saving tbt now, I'm not sure if I could get to 299 tbt like the August birthstone's price. How do you get tbt without buying it for millions of AC bells?


----------



## Jeremy

mysticoma said:


> I have happy to read that your site members opinion matters....cause to be frank, I felt up to this statement that the admins and mods could have cared less.....maybe it is just me, but that is the impression I got after reading the replies from the staff.



I'm sorry you feel that way, but there are plenty of ways we can better the forum (which we do for no pay by the way), and adding more collectibles is certainly not on the top of the list.  Just look at any other forum and feel free to compare the amount of effort the staff put into it.

And as for the worth of AC bells, you're going to have to complain to Nintendo for not preventing duplicating.  We have no control over the game.


----------



## BellGreen

BiggKitty said:


> Callaway and Zr388 pls stop posting useless posts, if you have nothing useful to say, don't spam. I am sure both of you would not appreciate it on your threads.



Considering 95% of ZR's posts were long and informative, so would that be useless?


----------



## BiggKitty

TykiButterfree said:


> I am fairly new to the forum and I don't really get how you earn tbt bells. It just seems like you get a random number when you post something. The collectibles are cool, but I never have enough tbt to buy anything. I would like the birthstone for October, but even if I started saving tbt now, I'm not sure if I could get to 299 tbt like the August birthstone's price. How do you get tbt without buying it for millions of AC bells?



Try to post as much as you can, you earn TBT everywhere except Basement and Plaza, I am sure someone will correct me. Look at all the topics on offer and see if there are any you feel you can contribute too, don't be scared to join in, everyone has to start somewhere


----------



## Caius

BellGreen said:


> Considering 95% of ZR's posts were long and informative, so would that be useless?



Let it go.


----------



## Lassy

BellGreen said:


> Considering 95% of ZR's posts were long and informative, so would that be useless?



Jeremy has deleted their spam messages, so you didn't get the chance to see them :^)


----------



## Jeremy

Lassy said:


> Jeremy has deleted their spam messages, so you didn't get the chance to see them :^)



No I didn't, ZR deleted them herself.  Stop overreacting about it anyway.


----------



## BiggKitty

BellGreen said:


> Considering 95% of ZR's posts were long and informative, so would that be useless?



Only that as part of her mod duties she remonstrates with those that spam, it didn't seem ideal for her to start doing so herself.


----------



## Lio Fotia

I'm sorry I spammed, I forgot I was in this thread exactly-- I am very tired. No excuse, I know. I'm sorry.

Look, the mods_ care_. They do care but they have a lot on their plates, both here and IRL. Their lives don't just revolve around TBT. They have issues in real life, they have jobs and they do other things. They volunteer their free time to try and make this place as great as it is. This thread thrives because it is different than other AC threads and has more to offer with a less strict atmosphere. 

That being said, if you are unhappy you don't _have_ to be here. You can join other forums and see how TBT is different, and your account will be here waiting. 

This is the internet, if you're not happy with something you are not required to participate.

If you are not happy with the collectibles, don't play with them. But complain too much and they will get taken away. 

The actions of few ruin for the many.

Things are how they are, and they don't look like they will change. Your best move is to accept this and move on.​


----------



## Lassy

Danielkang2 said:


> If buying selling real items such as eshop cards are not what you call banned, then why do you shut down people's threads that do this? So can we do it or not? You should make a rule like we won't shut down your threads unless ANY problem occurs. Something like that. You say it's not banned but mods still shut down threads that do this. I'm confused.



Those transactions (involving real money and giftcards) are illegal. If you try to do so, your thread will simply be locked. Plain and simple.


----------



## Caius

BiggKitty said:


> Only that as part of her mod duties she remonstrates with those that spam, it didn't seem ideal for her to start doing so herself.



Get *off my back.*


----------



## Lassy

Jeremy said:


> No I didn't, ZR deleted them herself.  Stop overreacting about it anyway.



Oh sorry my bad, I thought you did it :3


----------



## f11

ZR388 said:


> So.... because everyone broke the economy... you guys want us to fix it and regulate it?
> 
> I think that's kind of silly.





Jeremy said:


> No I didn't, ZR deleted them herself.  Stop overreacting about it anyway.


R E K T

Yeah like Call and [sensible (not to be rude)] I agree. People just get so worked up over pixels. I'd you want an ac forum with collectibles join the sapling forums.


----------



## KarlaKGB

This thread is great, literally first world internet problems


----------



## Skyfall

The fact that things are being debated is always good.  

But to those who are basically typing its just pixels, look at this thread and how many people are jumping on and voicing opinions.  And posting long, well thoughtout posts.  People are also viewing this thread a lot, even if not jumping on.  It matters to people.  Ac is a game that attracts collectors so obviously, forum collectibles are fun for many.  

Its little dismissive to say its just pixels, dont take them too seriously.  The length of this thread and the rigor of the debate on here is testimony enough that collectibles matter a lot of many users here.  So is the activity level of the marketplace, which is quite high.


----------



## roseoforlando

I think a cap needs to be put on them like with the Birthstones, where you can only get one. Unless you are gifting one also then you can get two but no more.
I think it is horrible that they are all bought up that way and no one else can get them. It takes forever to get the TBTs and when you do finally have enough, BOOM they are gone.
And the bidding wars in the thread for them are bad. I mean people go back and forth and are nasty to each other. I love this forum and am very happy with everything on it, BUT the Collectibles. And it is even in one of the MODS posts that they give us something to work for and not just buy and sell stuff.

Have a great day all,
Crystalrose


----------



## Sholee

Collectibles.... most definitely a curse


----------



## Jennifer

I think rarity needs to go out the window and things should just be fair in general. I wish people could collect what they want and get what they need without it being something to brag about and show off or act like an elitist jerk about.

I could care less if they suddenly made like a bazillion Golden Eggs--heck, I'd be all for it. It doesn't make mine any less special and makes other people happy. That shouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## SharJoY

Jeremy said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way, but there are plenty of ways we can better the forum (which we do for no pay by the way), and adding more collectibles is certainly not on the top of the list.  Just look at any other forum and feel free to compare the amount of effort the staff put into it.
> 
> And as for the worth of AC bells, you're going to have to complain to Nintendo for not preventing duplicating.  We have no control over the game.



Let me go into more detail as to why I felt that.



You (i believe it was you or Jason) started this forum as a a means for those that love ACNL could gather together.  Doing so means you are providing a service.  Providing a service means one should be aware of and have it a priority to provide good service to their "customers" - the members in all aspects.  Grant it, your intent may very well have been solely for the purposes of ACNL (stated here numerous time, by members, mods, etc), but, the service has expanded so to speak, it is not just ACNL anymore....pokeman, collectibles, etc.  Ironicaclly, you did not name this forum "The ACNL", it is named "The Bell Tree Forum", and somewhere along the way (I do not have if this was a feature from the very beginning), the earning of TBT became a big part of the forum.  Along the way, it was decided to add collectibles as a feature to the forum.  So each feature that has been added to this forum becomes a part of the service you are providing.  So when I read comments from the staff that insinuate that the collectibles is not a priority...that leads me to think and feel that the staff could care less, about the opinions of the members, and, if they could care less about this one feature of the forum, what others features/service of the forum could they care less about?  Granted, staff may very well care less, that is fine.  But when you are a staff member those personal feelings/opinions should be set aside for the good of the community as a whole.

Example.  Say I decide to open up a grocery store.....along the way I decide to sell plants, and my customers "complain" because I do not sell enough, because I am always out of stock...am I going to say "it is not a priority" or, "I could care less"?  No because I may loose that customer, and I would not be providing good customer service.  And one of my staff members could care less about pickles, does that mean he/she is not going to sell it to a customer, is not going to help a customer that wants that jar of pickles?  No.

In your case, loosing members (customers), may not seem a big deal to most.  But I did read that you are now doing ads on your site. I can tell you (I used to have my own site and have been a mod on several as well) Ad companies want there to be a lot of members, the more you have the more they like you/your site.

The members come here for different reasons, and depending on what is going on in their life at the moment what may seem trivial to you the staff or to other members, may very well be a huge thing to that member.  It is different aspects of life that let was feel that we are a part of the community, an din this case, it is not just ACNL, it is many factors of your forum, that allow your members to feel like they are a part of the "family".  

I hope I was able to clearly express what I meant in my post you quoted....I am dealing with a serious brain infection which has impacted my cognitive abilities permanently....which affects my ability to put my thoughts into spoken and written word.  It takes a great deal of time and effort and me reading it over and over and I still fail at times, and then my brain starts to shut down.  So I debated even writing this, but it is important to me to express what I meant and how I feel.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wanted to say too, I love this forum, for all it is


----------



## Prof Gallows

Justin said:


> Re-opened thread. Apparently this got closed by accident.



Pretty sure it should've stayed closed after looking at it today. =p


----------



## oath2order

I wasn't aware people would quit because of collectibles.


----------



## BiggKitty

mysticoma said:


> Let me go into more detail as to why I felt that.
> 
> 
> 
> You (i believe it was you or Jason) started this forum as a a means for those that love ACNL could gather together.  Doing so means you are providing a service.  Providing a service means one should be aware of and have it a priority to provide good service to their "customers" - the members in all aspects.  Grant it, your intent may very well have been solely for the purposes of ACNL (stated here numerous time, by members, mods, etc), but, the service has expanded so to speak, it is not just ACNL anymore....pokeman, collectibles, etc.  Ironicaclly, you did not name this forum "The ACNL", it is named "The Bell Tree Forum", and somewhere along the way (I do not have if this was a feature from the very beginning), the earning of TBT became a big part of the forum.  Along the way, it was decided to add collectibles as a feature to the forum.  So each feature that has been added to this forum becomes a part of the service you are providing.  So when I read comments from the staff that insinuate that the collectibles is not a priority...that leads me to think and feel that the staff could care less, about the opinions of the members, and, if they could care less about this one feature of the forum, what others features/service of the forum could they care less about?  Granted, staff may very well care less, that is fine.  But when you are a staff member those personal feelings/opinions should be set aside for the good of the community as a whole.
> 
> Example.  Say I decide to open up a grocery store.....along the way I decide to sell plants, and my customers "complain" because I do not sell enough, because I am always out of stock...am I going to say "it is not a priority" or, "I could care less"?  No because I may loose that customer, and I would not be providing good customer service.  And one of my staff members could care less about pickles, does that mean he/she is not going to sell it to a customer, is not going to help a customer that wants that jar of pickles?  No.
> 
> In your case, loosing members (customers), may not seem a big deal to most.  But I did read that you are now doing ads on your site. I can tell you (I used to have my own site and have been a mod on several as well) Ad companies want there to be a lot of members, the more you have the more they like you/your site.
> 
> The members come here for different reasons, and depending on what is going on in their life at the moment what may seem trivial to you the staff or to other members, may very well be a huge thing to that member.  It is different aspects of life that let was feel that we are a part of the community, an din this case, it is not just ACNL, it is many factors of your forum, that allow your members to feel like they are a part of the "family".
> 
> I hope I was able to clearly express what I meant in my post you quoted....I am dealing with a serious brain infection which has impacted my cognitive abilities permanently....which affects my ability to put my thoughts into spoken and written word.  It takes a great deal of time and effort and me reading it over and over and I still fail at times, and then my brain starts to shut down.  So I debated even writing this, but it is important to me to express what I meant and how I feel.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I wanted to say too, I love this forum, for all it is



With your current health orientated difficulties, I commend you for thought and time it must have taken you to compose your post. You have expressed yourself perfectly and I am sure that no one can have any difficulty understanding exactly what you wanted to say. Whether they agree with it or not is another matter!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prof Gallows said:


> Pretty sure it should've stayed closed after looking at it today. =p



So you must be the culprit who closed it last night, it had to be either you or Jeremy and Jeremy says it wasn't him!

There has been a huge difference of opinion, but do you not think it good for members to be able to air their views even though they  might not be what you want to hear?


----------



## Caius

There's a huge difference between contemplating stuff and telling us _what we should do._


----------



## Skyfall

Jennifer said:


> I think rarity needs to go out the window and things should just be fair in general. I wish people could collect what they want and get what they need without it being something to brag about and show off or act like an elitist jerk about.
> 
> I could care less if they suddenly made like a bazillion Golden Eggs--heck, I'd be all for it. It doesn't make mine any less special and makes other people happy. That shouldn't be a bad thing.



Yes!  Totally agree.


----------



## oath2order

BiggKitty said:


> There has been a huge difference of opinion, but do you not think it good for members to be able to air their views even though they  might not be what you want to hear?



You really like twisting words don't you?


----------



## Prof Gallows

BiggKitty said:


> So you must be the culprit who closed it last night, it had to be either you or Jeremy and Jeremy says it wasn't him!
> 
> There has been a huge difference of opinion, but do you not think it good for members to be able to air their views even though they  might not be what you want to hear?



That isn't what my mod logs tell me lol.


And honestly no. It's always been a bad idea to let people voice their opinions here because it gets out of control. Especially when it regards the collectibles. I want everyone to enjoy what we have to offer here but you can't please absolutely everyone. Because of the way things have gone in the past I've been on the side of wanting to remove the shop and collectibles all together to avoid future problems when they are involved.

The problem with people voicing their opinions is it's in a public setting. We want to hear opinions, not people standing up on a soap box preaching about how things should be, which is what tends to happen. If it were up to me I'd set up an anonymous or private system to where people could send in their feedback instead for us to read.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> That isn't what my mod logs tell me lol.
> 
> 
> And honestly no. It's always been a bad idea to let people voice their opinions here because it gets out of control. Especially when it regards the collectibles. I want everyone to enjoy what we have to offer here but you can't please absolutely everyone. Because of the way things have gone in the past I've been on the side of wanting to remove the shop and collectibles all together to avoid future problems when they are involved.
> 
> The problem with people voicing their opinions is it's in a public setting. We want to hear opinions, not people standing up on a soap box preaching about how things should be, which is what tends to happen. If it were up to me I'd set up an anonymous or private system to where people could send in their feedback instead for us to read.



Isn't that what the Contact Us page is for, or at least could be used for?


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> Isn't that what the Contact Us page is for, or at least could be used for?



No that emails Jeremy's site email. I'm talking more like a report feature that could be used for feedback but also be anonymous. Which I don't think is possible. But that's what I would do if I'd had the resources and power to.


----------



## Jeremy

FYI, I accidentally clicked "close thread" and wasn't aware of it until this morning.  If that's enough to make you angry, then you may need to prioritize what's important in your life.


----------



## spamurai

Jeremy said:


> FYI, I accidentally clicked "close thread" and wasn't aware of it until this morning.  If that's enough to make you angry, then you may need to prioritize what's important in your life.



lol^

I think the thread should be closed.
Honestly, peoples replies are too long so I'm not reading them anyway lol.


----------



## Silversea

If people are only here because of collectibles, perhaps they should wonder why they are even here..

Oh I guess that's me off then.


----------



## Lio Fotia

I am thankful for the collectibles and don't see anything wrong with the system or how things are done. I'd hate to see them go, but if they are as big of a problem as everyone says they are, and they can't prioritize things beyond how unfair it is that jimmy had 10 cakes and 400000000 TBT and billy has none and 200 TBT and not realise that, oop, that's maybe how real life is as well?, maybe they should go away then no one has a reason to *****.

They are not a service, they are an extra addon, a *LUXURY*, they are something that we don't *HAVE* to have. 

Jeremy can turn them off as easily as he turned them on. And that would be a *damn* shame because they are really cool.

This is not a diary, this is not where I go to buy my bloody milk and cheese and cereal. This is where I go to waste time when I'm bored and be a part of a community. This community happens to have the _LUXURY_ of an economy and a very steep one at that. This fake economy is basic, with one supply of a wage per post, and those wages can be used to buy goods. Those goods are not a bloody requirement for you to *live or breathe*, but a _*LUXURY*_ to add to your profile.

With the logic posted here I should be allowed to go ***** at bill gates for being rich and demand a Ferrari because it's _not fair_.

For those of you how do not understand Luxury



> *lux?u?ry* _noun_ \ˈlək-sh(ə-)rē, -zh(ə-)rē\
> 
> : a condition or situation of great comfort, ease, and wealth
> 
> : *something that is expensive and not necessary*
> 
> : something that is helpful or welcome and *that is not usually or always available*



Also, because I am done. HERE IS A HELPFUL LINK 

#sodonepostinghere​


----------



## Flop

Can we just have this thread closed again already?  It's surely not helping anyone.  Some of the posts have been downright offensive.


----------



## Caius

Flop said:


> Can we just have this thread closed again already?  It's surely not helping anyone.  Some of the posts have been downright offensive.



I would but I don't want to offend anyone.


----------



## spamurai

C a l l a w a y said:


> I am thankful for the collectibles and don't see anything wrong with the system or how things are done. I'd hate to see them go, but if they are as big of a problem as everyone says they are, and they can't prioritize things beyond how unfair it is that jimmy had 10 cakes and 400000000 TBT and billy has none and 200 TBT and not realise that, oop, that's maybe how real life is as well?, maybe they should go away then no one has a reason to *****.
> 
> They are not a service, they are an extra addon, a *LUXURY*, they are something that we don't *HAVE* to have.
> 
> Jeremy can turn them off as easily as he turned them on. And that would be a *damn* shame because they are really cool.
> 
> This is not a diary, this is not where I go to buy my bloody milk and cheese and cereal. This is where I go to waste time when I'm bored and be a part of a community. This community happens to have the _LUXURY_ of an economy and a very steep one at that. This fake economy is basic, with one supply of a wage per post, and those wages can be used to buy goods. Those goods are not a bloody requirement for you to *live or breathe*, but a _*LUXURY*_ to add to your profile.
> 
> With the logic posted here I should be allowed to go ***** at bill gates for being rich and demand a Ferrari because it's _not fair_.
> 
> For those of you how do not understand Luxury
> 
> 
> 
> Also, because I am done. HERE IS A HELPFUL LINK
> 
> #sodonepostinghere​



Sounds like something a rich person would say... lol.
JK JK.


----------



## Lio Fotia

spamurai said:


> Sounds like something a rich person would say... lol.
> JK JK.



In reality I'm dirt broke, man. I dunno how I'm gonna pay rent this month nor how I will pay the bills. I'm about to be shipped, literally, to Germany by the US army because I am a dependant of an officer in their ranks and yet I still have no idea how I will afford the move.

I may have a lot on here, but that is because I know how to work this market :'D. I save and wheel and deal and sell when it's high and wait when it's low and made wealth because people are epically kind to me. I love this economy and the marketplace. But I wouldn't cry if the collectibles and TBT were gone tomorrow, because this forum has more to offer and if they were gone the pressure would be off the staff to restock and people would have less to complain about. It would suck but you know what? One less issue to deal with IMO. I would just chill in brewsters and the cellar.

#NOWI'mdone​


----------



## Caius

C a l l a w a y said:


> In reality I'm dirt broke, man. I dunno how I'm gonna pay rent this month nor how I will pay the bills. I'm about to be shipped, literally, to Germany by the US army because I am a dependant of an officer in their ranks and yet I still have no idea how I will afford the move.
> 
> I may have a lot on here, but that is because I know how to work this market :'D. I save and wheel and deal and sell when it's high and wait when it's low and made wealth because people are epically kind to me. I love this economy and the marketplace. But I wouldn't cry if the collectibles and TBT were gone tomorrow, because this forum has more to offer and if they were gone the pressure would be off the staff to restock and people would have less to complain about. It would suck but you know what? One less issue to deal with IMO. I would just chill in brewsters and the cellar.
> 
> #NOWI'mdone​



I'm always down for a good chill.


----------



## spamurai

C a l l a w a y said:


> In reality I'm dirt broke, man. I dunno how I'm gonna pay rent this month nor how I will pay the bills. I'm about to be shipped, literally, to Germany by the US army because I am a dependant of an officer in their ranks and yet I still have no idea how I will afford the move.
> 
> I may have a lot on here, but that is because I know how to work this market :'D. I save and wheel and deal and sell when it's high and wait when it's low and made wealth because people are epically kind to me. I love this economy and the marketplace. But I wouldn't cry if the collectibles and TBT were gone tomorrow, because this forum has more to offer and if they were gone the pressure would be off the staff to restock and people would have less to complain about. It would suck but you know what? One less issue to deal with IMO. I would just chill in brewsters and the cellar.
> 
> #NOWI'mdone​



Aren't we all.
I was merely being sarcastic/jokey in referring to your tbt quantity anyway :')
Good luck sorting your stuff out though.


----------



## Flop

You could drive for a couple days over here if you want


----------



## Caius

Flop said:


> You could drive for a couple days over here if you want



Me first. She has my stuff and says I can cry on her.

Anywho back on topic since getting off for five seconds apparently offends people.


----------



## radical6

plz be nice to staff its just pixels. chill and play some games u know. do not be angry. who cares in the end.


----------



## Zulehan

TykiButterfree said:


> I am fairly new to the forum and I don't really get how you earn tbt bells. It just seems like you get a random number when you post something.


I believe the length of your post affects how much TBT you earn, and so does uploading images (the latter takes away TBT).


----------



## Caius

Getting a Warn or an Infraction also takes away bells.


----------



## Shirohibiki

ZR388 said:


> Getting a Warn or an Infraction also takes away bells.



really? i actually didnt know this. interesting.

well, i read through everything, and im not really sure what to say except for one thing.
some of yall are going around calling dupers "evildoers" among other things and that in itself is laughable but
maybe you should take a step back and realize its actually mostly to do with greed of the buyers? in my opinion, anyway. if i could, id change this **** back to 1m=100tbt. 4m is ludicrous to _anyone._ for those unaware, buying 1k tbt takes about an hour and a half of dropping off goddamn bells for me going as fast as i can. this isnt the mods' fault. this is completely the users', the market's, fault.

people are upset about it being 4m? stop selling for goddamn 4m. dont ask the mods to do something because they didnt start this war. yes, its partially the fault of the sellers, but if buyers werent so greedy perhaps theyd accept lower rates.

im not trying to be inflammatory btw, i just think people are throwing the blame into the wrong area. nobody WANTS to go shell out 4m per 100. its a drag and it sucks. or maybe im just an oddball in the sea of sellers? i dont know. 

as for the rest of the discussion... sure, a cap would be nice against those scalpers, but its not going to happen. maybe people should just be less greedy during restocks idk O: 

my input is badly worded and badly put together sorry

I THINK I CONFUSED BUYERS AND SELLERS IM REALLY DUMB..... I MEANT THE GREED OF PEOPLE..OFFERING THEIR TBT??? whoa oh god


----------



## Skyfall

Hmm.  I dont know how this thread sprialed out of control?  . It started out as a pretty thoughtful discussion, people chiming in with ideas, and then it became... yelling.  

Guys, lets stay respectful.  Both posters and staff, please remember that some of these posters are literally kids, like in middle school and high school.  Even if ultimately things stay the same, i think dialogue is always good.  Makes people feel their opinions were heard.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Shirohibiki said:


> people are upset about it being 4m? stop selling for goddamn 4m. dont ask the mods to do something because they didnt start this war. yes, its partially the fault of the sellers, but if buyers werent so greedy perhaps theyd accept lower rates.



Thing is I don't think many of us even care about the exchange rates, so we're definitely not going to change them when we have no interest in them. All of that is up to the members, as you pointed out. We never started an official exchange rate and when attempts were made to try and make it official everyone freaked out and said it was unfair. So in my own individual honest opinion on the matter, you all can fix it yourself or deal with it the way it is.



Skyfall said:


> Guys, lets stay respectful.  Both posters and staff, please remember that some of these posters are literally kids, like in middle school and high school.



Thank you for the reminder but as politely as I can put it please don't tell us how to do our jobs. I never sugarcoat things when I need to lay down the rules and I don't plan on doing so in the future. If these kids in middle school and high school want to act like adults then they are going to be treated like adults.


----------



## Jeremy

Seriously, I have no problem with discussing it and I welcome almost all of the posts in this thread.  My only problem is with the few posts that accused staff of not caring about the forum.  That is simply offensive and really... it's _sad_.


----------



## Caius

Skyfall said:


> Hmm.  I dont know how this thread sprialed out of control?  . It started out as a pretty thoughtful discussion, people chiming in with ideas, and then it became... yelling.
> 
> Guys, lets stay respectful.  Both posters and staff, please remember that some of these posters are literally kids, like in middle school and high school.  Even if ultimately things stay the same, i think dialogue is always good.  Makes people feel their opinions were heard.



The thread isn’t out of control. I don’t know where that came from. Honestly, kids or not people can learn to take what they’re dishing out. I automatically lose respect for anyone that can’t listen to my opinion when they’ve had a few pages before me to post theirs. My first and few following posts were not arguing, in fact, they were very civil and just explained why I said what I did, and why the idea wouldn’t work. 

No, I actually didn’t even get angry until I had a few jibes with Callaway turn on their head and get me into trouble when honestly? The thread was back on track by the time everyone seemed to complain at me. I’d rather to be lectured on being respectful when I have not received any respect from most of you in return. It is a two way street and I am not required to be anyone’s friend.



Jeremy said:


> Seriously, I have no problem with discussing it and I welcome almost all of the posts in this thread.  My only problem is with the few posts that accused staff of not caring about the forum.  That is simply offensive and really... it's _sad_.



I agree with this. I have tried to remain respectful and nice to everyone, and I mean everyone, until they do something untoward to me. If we didn’t care at all, then we wouldn’t be here doing this, or taking the time to explain why something would or wouldn’t work. I have a full time job, a huge amount of medical issues, and a great deal of stress on my plate as things stand, and while I get angry on the forums, or act a specific way it is HARDLY because I don’t care about the workings of it or the members. 

That post actually hurt me, pretty bad. I was very much considering quitting the staff, forums, IRC, everything as a whole this morning, because if that’s how the staff is seen, then I have no reason to be around and wasting my time on people that don’t appreciate anything. I don’t know if this is how the rest of the staff feels about the situation, but I was certainly unimpressed and very resentful of anything anyone had to say in response earlier.


----------



## f11

End Collectibles for a few weeks to get everyone to calm down. There seems too be a lot of tension that led rude comments to the staff. That's not the disrespect I want to see on TBT on what? Pixels!?! Y'all need to rethink your life if your get so worked up of pixels.


----------



## Superpenguin

The White Feather Club really doesn't need a sudden rise in membership. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Jeremy

C r y s t a l said:


> End Collectibles for a few weeks to get everyone to calm down. There seems too be a lot of tension that led rude comments to the staff. That's not the disrespect I want to see on TBT on what? Pixels!?! Y'all need to rethink your life if your get so worked up of pixels.



Lol, we aren't going to punish everyone just because a few people complained that we don't have enough collectibles.  Actually, I really don't know what the complaints are about exactly.  Are they too expensive?  Are there too few?  I don't even know at this point.


----------



## f11

Superpenguin said:


> The White Feather Club really doesn't need a sudden rise in membership. ?\_(ツ)_/?


R E K T


----------



## Caius

Superpenguin said:


> The White Feather Club really doesn't need a sudden rise in membership. ?\_(ツ)_/?



This has nothing to do with the topic. Please stay on topic.



C r y s t a l said:


> R E K T



Not to harp on you, but please follow post quality. This thread isn't accepting of lightheartedness.


----------



## Superpenguin

Jeremy said:


> Lol, we aren't going to punish everyone just because a few people complained that we don't have enough collectibles.  Actually, I really don't know what the complaints are about exactly.  Are they too expensive?  Are there too few?  I don't even know at this point.



They were complaining that there were too few so they instantly sold out to very few members (some buying more than one at once) during every restock. And then something about new members not being able to afford the collectibles being sold on the market or something.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZR388 said:


> This has nothing to do with the topic. Please stay on topic.



You can delete it then while I wipe my tears. :'(


----------



## f11

ZR388 said:


> This has nothing to do with the topic. Please stay on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to harp on you, but please follow post quality. This thread isn't accepting of lightheartedness.


o. Sorry. Oh I forgot to say this. (of an item) worth collecting; of interest to a collector. That basically means that not anyone will have them. The "newbies" the op was talking about wont necessarily have a lot of collectibles in the beginning; it takes time and patience.


----------



## spamurai

Jeremy said:


> Lol, we aren't going to punish everyone just because a few people complained that we don't have enough collectibles.  Actually, I really don't know what the complaints are about exactly.  Are they too expensive?  Are there too few?  I don't even know at this point.



Basically that there are too few I think...
It would also be cool if restocks were done at different times to give all time zones chances to snag some swanky new collectibles


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Jeremy said:


> Lol, we aren't going to punish everyone just because a few people complained that we don't have enough collectibles.  Actually, I really don't know what the complaints are about exactly.  Are they too expensive?  Are there too few?  I don't even know at this point.


I'm as confused as you. The only thing that bothers me is the exchange rate for tbt bells these days, but oh well that's life. Everyone wants money.

Restocks are like free cash to some people. Who wouldn't want it?


----------



## Aradai

Ok, this might come off as harsh or stupid (sorry on the internet I can't really express my feelings properly), but if you want collectibles, you have to work for them. A lot of people here didn't just have some collectible fairy dawn them with a super rare Mori letter or a shiny new Pinwheel. No, they worked for it. They were patient and didn't give up. (props to you guys btw)

These "new members" you speak of are going to have to find a way to work in the TBT Market one way or another. It's their problem if they want the collectible. Besides, there are plenty ways to make some TBT here. They just have to use it to their advantage.

/end jumbled rant


----------



## Locket

Jeremy said:


> Lol, we aren't going to punish everyone just because a few people complained that we don't have enough collectibles.  Actually, I really don't know what the complaints are about exactly.  Are they too expensive?  Are there too few?  I don't even know at this point.



Probably too few. If not I don't even know.

But I think it's just fine.


----------



## M O L K O

oath2order said:


> Low supply high demand = high inflation.
> 
> Its just the economy.



of a forum based of virtual animals 


that strung off into the hyper value of a 2in by 2in badge thing?

Edit:

I honestly don't get the hype, however that is just me and apparently just my special snowflake behind. 
I say that because, I have noticed that since I have came on recently I see everything from 'buying so-so collectible' more than before [when I first was on TBT it was mostly FLOP and biggkitty ] and even selling tbt for villagers [which is pretty rad]
 but yea. I hope that people don't get their feelings hurt over these badges or w/e they are cuz in the end of it all, its just a novelty.


----------



## Caius

The problem is people _are_ getting their feelings hurt over this and it happens everywhere this kind of feature is available. Take Neopets for example.


----------



## Jeremy

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm as confused as you. The only thing that bothers me is the exchange rate for tbt bells these days, but oh well that's life. Everyone wants money.
> 
> Restocks are like free cash to some people. Who wouldn't want it?



As per economic principles, the only way for us to influence the exchange rate would be to inject more forum bells into the market.  But I'd rather not inflate TBT's currency just because AC's currency is inflated (blame dupers or successful players!).


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Jeremy said:


> As per economic principles, the only way for us to influence the exchange rate would be to inject more forum bells into the market.  But I'd rather not inflate TBT's currency just because AC's currency is inflated (blame dupers or successful players!).


Understandable.


----------



## SharJoY

Jeremy said:


> Seriously, I have no problem with discussing it and I welcome almost all of the posts in this thread.  My only problem is with the few posts that accused staff of not caring about the forum.  That is simply offensive and really... it's _sad_.



I hope that what I said was not taken as me saying the staff does not care about the forum.  Again, I was trying to explain why I "felt" that some did not care about one aspect of the forum, the collectibles.  So, i apologize if what I was trying to say did not come across clearly and what I said offended the staff.

And this is the last I will comment on this subject.


----------



## oath2order

spamurai said:


> Basically that there are too few I think...
> It would also be cool if restocks were done at different times to give all time zones chances to snag some swanky new collectibles



They actually do tend to be at different times.



Zoraluv said:


> of a forum based of virtual animals
> 
> 
> that strung off into the hyper value of a 2in by 2in badge thing?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I honestly don't get the hype, however that is just me and apparently just my special snowflake behind.
> I say that because, I have noticed that since I have came on recently I see everything from 'buying so-so collectible' more than before [when I first was on TBT it was mostly FLOP and biggkitty ] and even selling tbt for villagers [which is pretty rad]
> but yea. I hope that people don't get their feelings hurt over these badges or w/e they are cuz in the end of it all, its just a novelty.



Well, it's a silly economy but still one none the less


----------



## WonderK

C a l l a w a y said:


> I am thankful for the collectibles and don't see anything wrong with the system or how things are done. I'd hate to see them go, but if they are as big of a problem as everyone says they are, and they can't prioritize things beyond how unfair it is that jimmy had 10 cakes and 400000000 TBT and billy has none and 200 TBT and not realise that, oop, that's maybe how real life is as well?, maybe they should go away then no one has a reason to *****.
> 
> They are not a service, they are an extra addon, a *LUXURY*, they are something that we don't *HAVE* to have.
> 
> Jeremy can turn them off as easily as he turned them on. And that would be a *damn* shame because they are really cool.
> 
> This is not a diary, this is not where I go to buy my bloody milk and cheese and cereal. This is where I go to waste time when I'm bored and be a part of a community. This community happens to have the _LUXURY_ of an economy and a very steep one at that. This fake economy is basic, with one supply of a wage per post, and those wages can be used to buy goods. Those goods are not a bloody requirement for you to *live or breathe*, but a _*LUXURY*_ to add to your profile.
> 
> With the logic posted here I should be allowed to go ***** at bill gates for being rich and demand a Ferrari because it's _not fair_.
> 
> For those of you how do not understand Luxury
> 
> 
> 
> Also, because I am done. HERE IS A HELPFUL LINK
> 
> #sodonepostinghere​



Quoting Lina's post because she has the most valid point, in my opinion, in this thread: *Collectables are a luxury.*

Collectables are here to showcase your profile in a more unique way. Some collectables are better than others and cost more due to rarity. It's simply supply and demand. The rarity of collectables shouldn't affect your life here on the forums as it's nothing but an add-on to the site (and a cool one at that). Want better collectables? Earn the TBTB to buy them. Don't like the current exchange rate of in-game bells to TBTB? Provide a unique service on the site (sell art for example). Exchange rates fluctuate as they do in real life. Are you new to the site and don't have excess to really cool collectables? Work your way in and earn them. And don't blame the shop not being re-stocked. Some collectables are just rare. Buy them off of someone who is willing to sell your desired collectable. If you don't like/agree with any of my above points you can simply not associate yourself with collectables. No skin off of your back.

One last note: *Respect the staff.*
​


----------



## M O L K O

oath2order said:


> Well, it's a silly economy but still one none the less




Tru.


After reading all 14 pages of this, I half jokingly can say I feel a little better about my insane obession for collecting pokemon events.

but I really just want the people who do take this seriously, to take a step back and realize what you're getting so worked up over and chill out for a second. 

Also for the people that are mad about rates/selling of codes...
If people are dumb enough to buy it, people will be smart enough to sell it. Point blank.


----------



## spamurai

oath2order said:


> They actually do tend to be at different times.



Do they?
I've missed every single restock because I've been asleep lol.

Either way, I'm sure GMT people will get them if they want them enough.


----------



## Sholee

WonderK said:


> Earn the TBTB to buy them. Don't like the current exchange rate of in-game bells to TBTB? Provide a unique service on the site (sell art for example).
> ​



but not everyone can draw so it really limits what service can be provided :'(

I'm fine with the current restock schedule... if the shop happens to restock more frequently, great and if it doesn't, oh wells. It's not something that will affect my day. Sure it's definitely harder now to obtain collectibles as a newbie but it's not impossible.  Many of the previous collectibles were acquirable through events, ie: feather, lantern, scroll, easter eggs, etc. and I'm sure there will be plenty more events in the future that newbies can participate in to get new or old collectibles. However, i doubt the exchange rate for tbt bells/in game bells will ever decrease because of the d*ping and someone desperate enough will always offer to buy TBT at a higher rate than whatever it's selling for. I just can't imagine in the future people dropping 10mil in game bells for a measly 100tbt. 

I still prefer this site over any other ACNL site because of the community here and not because of what collectibles they offer.


----------



## spamurai

Sholee said:


> but not everyone can draw so it really limits what service can be provided :'(
> 
> I'm fine with the current restock schedule... if the shop happens to restock more frequently, great and if it doesn't, oh wells. It's not something that will affect my day. Sure it's definitely harder now to obtain collectibles as a newbie but it's not impossible.  Many of the previous collectibles were acquirable through events, ie: feather, lantern, scroll, easter eggs, etc. and I'm sure there will be plenty more events in the future that newbies can participate in to get new or old collectibles. However, i doubt the exchange rate for tbt bells/in game bells will ever decrease because of the d*ping and someone desperate enough will always offer to buy TBT at a higher rate than whatever it's selling for. I just can't imagine in the future people dropping 10mil in game bells for a measly 100tbt.
> 
> I still prefer this site over any other ACNL site because of the community here and not because of what collectibles they offer.



This is true... Not everyone's an artist. Or digital ones either.

Also, why so many peaches? I can't even get one lol


----------



## Sholee

spamurai said:


> This is true... Not everyone's an artist. Or digital ones either.
> 
> Also, why so many peaches? I can't even get one lol



cause it's pink!! ahahaha and i'm joining the bandwagon of collecting 10 of the same collectibles.
sorry off topic

Also I was curious if there was a reason why the shop restocks only when there's a bell tree direct posted rather than before when there would be a time stated in the bell tree direct for the restocks?


----------



## WonderK

Sholee said:


> but not everyone can draw so it really limits what service can be provided :'(.



A "unique" service isn't limited to just art.


----------



## Caius

I was kind of a jerk earlier, I am sorry (vaguely) if I offended anyone. Today's not a great day. Anyway, as far as this collectable stuff goes, it is what it is and that's _all it is._ I'm sorry if that hurts anyone here, but that's all it is. We're always open to suggestions about stuff, but there's other priorities we have before balancing the economy even comes into play. There are way too few mods to enforce such a large number of people taking advantage of a system, and not everything is possible within the confines of the forum add-on. 

We're more interested in giving you guys _new content_ before we sit back and fix other things. If you guys don't _want_ things like directs, events, or better things that give you guys more to do, then let us know and maybe we'll back off to fix an economy that's only going to break again anyway. 

My personal opinion is that the collectables don’t matter. They never have to me. The only ones I really, really wanted was the Donation Bell Bag (Because I made it) and the Garnet Birthstone because it’s my birthstone. I don’t have the Garnet still, and I don’t show off my donation bag either. 

You may call me a hypocrite for having 10 oranges in my showcase, but these collectables are still available, and in all sense of the word are worthless to most people. I love oranges, and I don’t really care for the collectable, but in a drunk fit of brilliance I decided that I absolutely must have ten oranges. So here I am. 

When I joined the forum we didn’t have TBT bells, we didn’t have collectables either. We were here for community and Animal Crossing. It was simpler, and I feel like I made many more close connections because there was really nothing there that you could do that involved angering someone over buying and selling something, or being considered shady off the bat because of your habits when it comes to those things. I personally don’t buy and sell because I am a very aggressive business owner. I would probably treat my shop the same way I treat all of my other financial venues, and that would probably feed the suspicion most of you have about my abrasive personality. 

As WonderK has stated, they are a luxury, and such a stock really must not be put into something that isn’t worth such arguments. They are “just pixels” to me. I get they mean a bit to you guys, but you weren’t here when they weren’t. Most of the people that were are the ones that understand what I mean. I feel like they should be worth something more than what they are. So you have an orange.. great. The stuff from the fair is things you purchased or won.. same with the eggs. The Bell Bag is a way to show “hey I cared enough to donate!” and those are the ones that really make me happy to see. They mean that you actually care about the forum and not just a pile of pixels. The ones that you really, really had to earn are the only reason I would be sad to see the system go, but other than that.. this has gone too far.



spamurai said:


> Do they?
> I've missed every single restock because I've been asleep lol.
> 
> Either way, I'm sure GMT people will get them if they want them enough.



Yes, we restock the shop at varying times. I’ve seen many in the middle of the night my time. (I’m in Central Time.) So the people overseas really can’t complain that they’re not awake when the restocks happen. Honestly, if we were to implement a restock on a specific date and time every week or so, the forum would probably crash from the amount of people refreshing the shop every second and blowing it all up.

I used Neopets as an example earlier. About ten years ago, restocks were every thirty minutes, and everyone would enter a shop just to furiously refresh and pick off the items. What made it possible to get them was the fact that you had a good internet connection, and an extreme amount of patience. It would be completely unfair for someone with a 100mbps connection to be doing that while someone with a 2mbps connection had to suffer from their ISP. 

That, and like I said, it would bring down the forum. 



Sholee said:


> but not everyone can draw so it really limits what service can be provided :’(



There are -plenty- of services. If you play Animal Crossing, you can offer a yard care and gardening shop (basically work in someone else’s town) for TBT or Bells. I’ve thought about doing that myself. You can also host your own little events to make a profit. Make a contest that requires TBT to enter. Be ORIGINAL. That’s how you make bells, by offering someone something they can’t get anywhere else. 

I can’t tell you how to be creative, but I can tell you artists worked for a very, very long time to get the skills they have and feel comfortable enough to showcase and sell with that skill for what they do. I’m an artist myself and do not sell any of my work for TBT because I believe that it’s fake money and I can’t buy food with it, or get healthcare I need with it. It’s not worth enough to me to drop twenty hours on a painting. That’s just my opinion though.


----------



## spamurai

ZR388 said:


> Yes, we restock the shop at varying times. I’ve seen many in the middle of the night my time. (I’m in Central Time.) So the people overseas really can’t complain that they’re not awake when the restocks happen. Honestly, if we were to implement a restock on a specific date and time every week or so, the forum would probably crash from the amount of people refreshing the shop every second and blowing it all up.



Man I must suck with my timing then xD

By the way, what's this direct thing people are mentioning?
Is that like Nintendo's direct but from the Forum? Where do they get posted?

Also, what month is your Birthday? lol


----------



## Caius

spamurai said:


> Man I must suck with my timing then xD
> 
> By the way, what's this direct thing people are mentioning?
> Is that like Nintendo's direct but from the Forum? Where do they get posted?
> 
> Also, what month is your Birthday? lol



My birth-month is January. It's all visible in my profile if you're curious. 

The directs are posted here in the HQ and are usually like "Nintendo Direct" material. We introduce site updates, rule changes, new material, restocks, events, and usually anything that happens will be mentioned in one of these Directs, which is why we mention them so much in the Information Desk and Ask The Staff.


----------



## Sholee

ZR388 said:


> There are -plenty- of services. If you play Animal Crossing, you can offer a yard care and gardening shop (basically work in someone else’s town) for TBT or Bells. I’ve thought about doing that myself. You can also host your own little events to make a profit. Make a contest that requires TBT to enter. Be ORIGINAL. That’s how you make bells, by offering someone something they can’t get anywhere else.
> 
> I can’t tell you how to be creative, but I can tell you artists worked for a very, very long time to get the skills they have and feel comfortable enough to showcase and sell with that skill for what they do. I’m an artist myself and do not sell any of my work for TBT because I believe that it’s fake money and I can’t buy food with it, or get healthcare I need with it. It’s not worth enough to me to drop twenty hours on a painting. That’s just my opinion though.



Everyone has bad days, it's all good. 

Even the services you listed arn't going to make you a lot of tbt especially ones that involve the game because many other people can do it as well. Garden shops? theres like 5+ in tbt marketplace. Selling villagers? same thing. Weeding and landscaping? many people do it for free.


----------



## spamurai

ZR388 said:


> My birth-month is January. It's all visible in my profile if you're curious.
> 
> The directs are posted here in the HQ and are usually like "Nintendo Direct" material. We introduce site updates, rule changes, new material, restocks, events, and usually anything that happens will be mentioned in one of these Directs, which is why we mention them so much in the Information Desk and Ask The Staff.



Ah, I thought I might have the gem you haven't got, but I don't.

And coolio. I'll have to keep an eye out for future directs ^^


----------



## Caius

Sholee said:


> Everyone has bad days, it's all good.
> 
> Even the services you listed arn't going to make you a lot of tbt especially ones that involve the game because many other people can do it as well. Garden shops? theres like 5+ in tbt marketplace. Selling villagers? same thing. Weeding and landscaping? many people do it for free.



The point was to think of something new and creative. Either way you're going to be spending your time doing something for fake money that you will realize later on, was a waste of your time. Especially if you decide to part with the forum.


----------



## spamurai

ZR388 said:


> The point was to think of something new and creative. Either way you're going to be spending your time doing something for fake money that you will realize later on, was a waste of your time. Especially if you decide to part with the forum.



It's no different from playing a videogame though.
Playing a game gives you satisfaction and entertainment at that moment, but really you achieve nothing beneficial in reality. (unless you're a pro or youtuber and earning from it lol).

Spending time or doing something for TBT bells is the same thing if you're enjoying it right now, whether you leave in the future or not.

I'd encourage people with talents and skills to earn some TBT if they enjoy being on the forum. Especially if they have spare time (and capabilities) 

I'm just trying to think of something original now that I can do lol...


----------



## Caius

spamurai said:


> It's no different from playing a videogame though.
> Playing a game gives you satisfaction and entertainment at that moment, but really you achieve nothing beneficial in reality. (unless you're a pro or youtuber and earning from it lol).
> 
> Spending time or doing something for TBT bells is the same thing if you're enjoying it right now, whether you leave in the future or not.
> 
> I'd encourage people with talents and skills to earn some TBT if they enjoy being on the forum. Especially if they have spare time (and capabilities)
> 
> I'm just trying to think of something original now that I can do lol...



Most of the time playing a game is an experience. For me at least, I'm there for the story and the emotional impact it will have on me, or in the case of some other games it's a stress relief. It really depends on the person though.


----------



## Gandalf

and if anyone is interested, collectibles didn't really take off to the extent they have today until the pokeball was released last year. Those things were selling out in minutes and hell there were so many at the time that I sold a couple for just 74 bells.

Part of the problem we have now is patience and honestly on that thought, collectibles don't just have to be pixels on a screen. They can be a little memory of what was happening on the forum at the time, made far more special if you were actually active. Sometimes wonder if half the problem is people can't TT or dupe for a tbt collectible as they would do in animal crossing.


----------



## oath2order

Gandalf said:


> Sometimes wonder if half the problem is people can't TT or dupe for a tbt collectible as they would do in animal crossing.



Actually a good point.

I do agree. Sometimes people have interesting little hidden gems in the hover text. Like a certain user and ABBA songs


----------



## Justin

Gandalf said:


> Part of the problem we have now is patience and honestly on that thought, collectibles don't just have to be pixels on a screen. They can be a little memory of what was happening on the forum at the time, made far more special if you were actually active. Sometimes wonder if half the problem is people can't TT or dupe for a tbt collectible as they would do in animal crossing.



This hits the nail! For example, is it hard to obtain a feather collectible outside of the Fair if you weren't here? Good! *That's the point.*


----------



## Caius

Justin said:


> This hits the nail! For example, is it hard to obtain a feather collectible outside of the Fair if you weren't here? Good! *That's the point.*



You sound frustrated.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jeremy said:


> FYI, I accidentally clicked "close thread" and wasn't aware of it until this morning.  If that's enough to make you angry, then you may need to prioritize what's important in your life.



This is very believable, the fool deleted a whole Mafia thread once by accident


----------



## RiceBunny

Gandalf said:


> Part of the problem we have now is patience and honestly on that thought, collectibles don't just have to be pixels on a screen. They can be a little memory of what was happening on the forum at the time, made far more special if you were actually active. Sometimes wonder if half the problem is people can't TT or dupe for a tbt collectible as they would do in animal crossing.



That's a good point o.o I never thought of it that way, but I guess some of my collectibles do hold some memories of my time here in TBT.


----------



## spamurai

Gandalf said:


> and if anyone is interested, collectibles didn't really take off to the extent they have today until the pokeball was released last year. Those things were selling out in minutes and hell there were so many at the time that I sold a couple for just 74 bells.
> 
> Part of the problem we have now is patience and honestly on that thought, collectibles don't just have to be pixels on a screen. They can be a little memory of what was happening on the forum at the time, made far more special if you were actually active. Sometimes wonder if half the problem is people can't TT or dupe for a tbt collectible as they would do in animal crossing.



This is why I love my little cup collectible 

Having said that... I still want to collect all the letters -_- lol. It's been my mission for like 18 months and since they were basically the only collectibles available in the store xD


----------



## VioletPrincess

Gandalf said:


> They can be a little memory of what was happening on the forum at the time, made far more special if you were actually active.



That's why I will never be able to part with my feathers. I loved the fair.


----------



## TykiButterfree

ZR388 said:


> Yes, we restock the shop at varying times. I?ve seen many in the middle of the night my time. (I?m in Central Time.) So the people overseas really can?t complain that they?re not awake when the restocks happen. Honestly, if we were to implement a restock on a specific date and time every week or so, the forum would probably crash from the amount of people refreshing the shop every second and blowing it all up.
> 
> I used Neopets as an example earlier. About ten years ago, restocks were every thirty minutes, and everyone would enter a shop just to furiously refresh and pick off the items. What made it possible to get them was the fact that you had a good internet connection, and an extreme amount of patience. It would be completely unfair for someone with a 100mbps connection to be doing that while someone with a 2mbps connection had to suffer from their ISP.
> 
> That, and like I said, it would bring down the forum.



What if the restocks were a certain time in each time zone? Like how the forum background changed for fall at midnight? I'm not sure if that could be done, but it would keep everyone from trying to get on the site at once and possibly crashing it.

I was looking around the shop yesterday and I found cool bank and lottery features. I didn't know these existed and they seem like a fun way to earn tbt besides just posting or selling something. This discussion as well as talking with different users has made me more interested in tbt and collectibles. I didn't really get the point of tbt before and I thought it was useless. I would usually just sell my tbt for AC bells.  Now I think it is fun to work towards saving tbt to buy a collectible you want. It is like reaching an achievement in a video game.


----------



## Caius

TykiButterfree said:


> What if the restocks were a certain time in each time zone? Like how the forum background changed for fall at midnight? I'm not sure if that could be done, but it would keep everyone from trying to get on the site at once and possibly crashing it.
> 
> I was looking around the shop yesterday and I found cool bank and lottery features. I didn't know these existed and they seem like a fun way to earn tbt besides just posting or selling something. This discussion as well as talking with different users has made me more interested in tbt and collectibles. I didn't really get the point of tbt before and I thought it was useless. I would usually just sell my tbt for AC bells.  Now I think it is fun to work towards saving tbt to buy a collectible you want. It is like reaching an achievement in a video game.



Then you'd still have people staying up 24 hours to get stuff. Trust me.


----------



## FancyThat

I've resigned myself to the fact I'll probably never get a peach, the rest of the letters or an apple when that is released unless I offer something like 10 mill per 100 TBT in the market forum. I may have to do that at some point but dropping lots of bells will be a pain.


----------



## LambdaDelta

they're a cursing


----------



## FancyThat

LambdaDelta said:


> they're a cursing



It's true. I'd also like to purchase some of the add on features like the one to add extra pictures to a signature, I've never seen those in stock and I wonder if they're ever restocked and I've just missed it, or they are never stocked at all.


----------



## Danielkang2

You know what? They are a curse. Some people are just too worked up about them. I am obsessed with collectibles but I don't fight over them or meticulously pick out every time you resell a collectible or buy from a low auction which the seller has gladly agreed to sell to. It's not there business but they keep on butting in. I was just trying to have some fun with these collectibles as I love buying and selling. I've bought and sold my whole life whether coins, toys, trading cards etc but collectibles have done more wrong then good to me. I really don't get why making a few profit is SO wrong? Isn't that how people make cash in real life? Buy/make at low price and sell at higher price? That's why Chinese manufacturers are so popular. I believe that if the seller agreed to sell the buyer can do whatever they want with them. Please tell me why and have a wonderful day.


----------



## LambdaDelta

FancyThat said:


> It's true. I'd also like to purchase some of the add on features like the one to add extra pictures to a signature, I've never seen those in stock and I wonder if they're ever restocked and I've just missed it, or they are never stocked at all.



they're permanently out of stock because there's no need for them anymore


----------



## FancyThat

LambdaDelta said:


> they're permanently out of stock because there's no need for them anymore



Oh that's a shame, I'd like to have the option to add another signature picture or artwork.


----------



## Sholee

FancyThat said:


> Oh that's a shame, I'd like to have the option to add another signature picture or artwork.




you can use that signature changer thingy which changes your sig every few seconds, Pengutango has it, not sure if she made it a gif or used a program but you can ask her.


----------



## FancyThat

Sholee said:


> you can use that signature changer thingy which changes your sig every few seconds, Pengutango has it, not sure if she made it a gif or used a program but you can ask her.



Oh ok thanks I will ask her later .


----------



## FireNinja1

FancyThat said:


> Oh ok thanks I will ask her later .


You can also just upload to imgur, that gives you unlimited pictures.


----------



## Sholee

FireNinja1 said:


> You can also just upload to imgur, that gives you unlimited pictures.


I think the limit is 4 pictures even if you use sites like imgur or tinypic.


----------



## LambdaDelta

just image edit into one picture


----------



## cIementine

Danielkang2 said:


> Some people are just too worked up about them.









You see that ?

That is the iron of irony.


----------



## Aradai

FancyThat said:


> Oh ok thanks I will ask her later .



You can use signavatar.com or just get a sta.sh for that artwork.


----------



## Lio Fotia

FancyThat said:


> Oh ok thanks I will ask her later .



I use signavatar

Free, 350 sig max, new sig every refresh


----------



## LambdaDelta

C a l l a w a y said:


> I use signavatar
> 
> Free, 350 sig max, new sig every refresh



does it work with avis or does forum software prevent that?

also is there a limit to how many times per day the "refresh" can happen for free?


----------



## Aradai

LambdaDelta said:


> does it work with avis or does forum software prevent that?
> 
> also is there a limit to how many times per day the "refresh" can happen for free?



The forum software prevents it, mainly because it would be a bit wonky.

And nah, refresh to your heart's content. No limit to that.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Sparkanine said:


> The forum software prevents it, mainly because it would be a bit wonky.
> 
> And nah, refresh to your heart's content. No limit to that.



well damn

though I have an idea of something to do, but I'm not entirely sure it'd be possible.... plus I'd have to recreate it all


----------



## FancyThat

Thanks guys I'll look into signavatar when I make my new sigs for my other towns.


----------



## toastia

I like thinking of collectibles like a memory of a past TBT. When you giveaway a collectible, to me, it seems like that person is sharing that memory with you. Or maybe to symbolize how much you like this community and have progressed in it. Even to demonstrate to the forums what you enjoy.

I'm sorry that the collectibles are causing such a big fuss. The reason behind it is how it is non exploitable. TBT, the currency mostly used, cannot be hacked(unless u r pro) as easily as ACNL bells. You don't have an island to easily make thousands. It's to the point where soon ten million ACNL bells with only amount to *100 TBT.* It's seems obvious what's going on here, but there's nothing you can do. Plus, they might have actually earned it(oh gawsh  the time it must have taken if they did), so you can't know. 

Collectibles are priced to their rarity. Most of the time, you see people looking for yellow letters, dark bloo ones(whyyyyyy did I sell mine), pokeballs, or feathers. The prices have risen to 12k for a pokeball. Going by the 10 million rate, thats over 1 billion ACNL bells. Waow.

And then there's the people with two white feathers(example). Everyone rages against that person, "u hoarder you shouldn't be allowed to do dat" and then their collectible should be taken away. That person had to earn the tickets/bells for that item. They probably worked to get it. They should keep it.

I'm sorry that the mods have to put up with their hard worked on collectibles being called a curse. Leaving a forum is dumb. It means you didn't care in the first place about this forum.  I don't get it. But in reality TBT has the same problems as the world right now, in the economy part. Don't get me started. *goes into three hour history lesson mode on how the world got to it's economic state*

Just my two cents. Any things used are off the top of my head. Gosh thia post is so deep, but whateva. ★


----------



## Jennifer

I wouldn't say it's just due to TBT bells... someone posting around a lot or someone who can do something for them (whether signatures or art) does make it a bit easier despite the fact that there is only so much you can do to earn them. And I'm sure if people could buy them [with real money], many people would considering some sales that have happened.

That said, I think the issue is in the stock being limited. Even though there's a lot of mentions of being a lot of work, only the admins are in control of the store and it'd be less work if nothing had to be restocked/nothing was limited. Nobody would be constantly asking when something is going to be back because nothing will ever be gone in the first place. 

And they are called Collectibles, not a privilege. While I'm not saying they can't feel that way (they obviously do to some people--as I've said previously, I could care less if everyone had everything since it doesn't remove any "value" of mine--it's special because of how I earned it, more existing shouldn't have any effect on that), this is on a forum for a game where collecting is a thing--there's even a badge for getting so many different items in your catalog. And while there are some exclusive items (which, you can still get a large amount legitly by just deleting a character, remaking them, and re-getting said item), it's a guarantee it'll be there again next year and it's not a limited stock. And the things that are limited stock do not really matter since the stores are individual to each person. The only issue would be if you share a copy of AC and most people I know do not. 

Continuing back on the previous line of thinking--the item that really started the frenzy, so to speak, was a Pokeball who's slogan has been Gotta Catch 'em All. Literally just two things that shout "COLLECT THEM ALL" which really ingrains it.

I don't feel I wasted anytime with my collectibles. It and replying to PMs and occasionally a post are the only reasons I'm still here. Eventually I may go forever like many other sites I collected things on, but I always still pop in every so often. No regrets since each is special to me, even if some get tainted.


----------



## FancyThat

Jennifer said:


> I wouldn't say it's just due to TBT bells... someone posting around a lot or someone who can do something for them (whether signatures or art) does make it a bit easier despite the fact that there is only so much you can do to earn them. And I'm sure if people could buy them [with real money], many people would considering some sales that have happened.
> 
> That said, I think the issue is in the stock being limited. Even though there's a lot of mentions of being a lot of work, only the admins are in control of the store and it'd be less work if nothing had to be restocked/nothing was limited. Nobody would be constantly asking when something is going to be back because nothing will ever be gone in the first place.
> 
> And they are called Collectibles, not a privilege. While I'm not saying they can't feel that way (they obviously do to some people--as I've said previously, I could care less if everyone had everything since it doesn't remove any "value" of mine--it's special because of how I earned it, more existing shouldn't have any effect on that), this is on a forum for a game where collecting is a thing--there's even a badge for getting so many different items in your catalog. And while there are some exclusive items (which, you can still get a large amount legitly by just deleting a character, remaking them, and re-getting said item), it's a guarantee it'll be there again next year and it's not a limited stock. And the things that are limited stock do not really matter since the stores are individual to each person. The only issue would be if you share a copy of AC and most people I know do not.
> 
> Continuing back on the previous line of thinking--the item that really started the frenzy, so to speak, was a Pokeball who's slogan has been Gotta Catch 'em All. Literally just two things that shout "COLLECT THEM ALL" which really ingrains it.
> 
> I don't feel I wasted anytime with my collectibles. It and replying to PMs and occasionally a post are the only reasons I'm still here. Eventually I may go forever like many other sites I collected things on, but I always still pop in every so often. No regrets since each is special to me, even if some get tainted.



I agree, it would be much better if the shop was just permanently stocked with current items and any items like pokeballs if they ever come back were permanently stocked for the limited time. and I think it would really help with all the arguments and things that seem to be going on lately and would be much fairer to members who are just starting out with them. I don't think many of us would be at all bothered because as you say our collectables are no less special because someone else has the same ones. You'd still have exclusive event collectables that you had to earn and possibly weren't available in the shop like the dusty scroll and lantern from Halloween.


----------



## f11

FancyThat said:


> I agree, it would be much better if the shop was just permanently stocked with current items and any items like pokeballs if they ever come back were permanently stocked for the limited time. and I think it would really help with all the arguments and things that seem to be going on lately and would be much fairer to members who are just starting out with them. I don't think many of us would be at all bothered because as you say our collectables are no less special because someone else has the same ones. You'd still have exclusive event collectables that you had to earn and possibly weren't available in the shop like the dusty scroll and lantern from Halloween.


Like do you mean unlimited stock for like 5 minutes?


----------



## LyraVale

I agree with you guys, I don't need the collectibles to be exclusive. I just think they're cute, and I want 1 of each. I don't care if the rest of the world has them too. 

I'm not an aggressive collector like that, because even when it was less expensive, I wasn't rolling in them. I have fond memories of the Easter ones, because that was such a fun event. (It was a busy and hectic weekend!) And the other memories I have are on a couple of them that were gifted to me by generous users (BiggKitty and Party Poison), or my friend gave me a bunch of TBT that allowed me to buy from the shop...those are the things I remember when I look at my collectibles.

But I can see how the game of it might be really fun for some. They like to hustle. They like to feel clever and see the collectibles as a badge of how skilled they are at negotiating etc. 

IDK how we can make sure to keep both types of collectors happy. But I really hope the admins don't give up on it, since it's a really great feature of this site.


----------



## FancyThat

C r y s t a l said:


> Like do you mean unlimited stock for like 5 minutes?



No like permanently unlimited, as the pear and orange are. Everything currently in the shop available all the time in an unlimited quantity and limited time items like the Pokeball available for that period of time in unlimited quantity. I wouldn't mind everyone having the same collectable as me as mine is no less special to me. And I'd like the chance to own collectables without having to spend IG bells on TBT and driving up the price of TBT.

You'd still have your event items as they are, so those wanting exclusive rare ones still have access to that. Just an idea I like that will unfortunately probably never happen.


----------



## f11

FancyThat said:


> No like permanently unlimited, as the pear and orange are. Everything currently in the shop available all the time in an unlimited quantity and limited time items like the Pokeball available for that period of time in unlimited quantity. I wouldn't mind everyone having the same collectable as me as mine is no less special to me. And I'd like the chance to own collectables without having to spend IG bells on TBT and driving up the price of TBT.
> 
> You'd still have your event items as they are, so those wanting exclusive rare ones still have access to that. Just an idea I like that will unfortunately probably never happen.


ehhh. I think if that happens it makes them not collectibles anymore, since eveyrone will have them.


----------



## Prof Gallows

FancyThat said:


> No like permanently unlimited, as the pear and orange are. Everything currently in the shop available all the time in an unlimited quantity and limited time items like the Pokeball available for that period of time in unlimited quantity. I wouldn't mind everyone having the same collectable as me as mine is no less special to me. And I'd like the chance to own collectables without having to spend IG bells on TBT and driving up the price of TBT.
> 
> You'd still have your event items as they are, so those wanting exclusive rare ones still have access to that. Just an idea I like that will unfortunately probably never happen.



That would make the shop pointless. Within a week or two everyone would have every single shop item, and if we kept the ability to own more than one, people would have tons of the same item. The demand would disappear and it would just make them some boring novelty.
If you could always have access to it and always know you could get it would you be as interested in it? And after you had it would you be interested it still? Probably not, and neither would a lot of people. So there wouldn't be any point in making any more because it would get boring.

And again, as I've mentioned numerous times before, we aren't responsible for the whole in game bell trading for on site bells. We never wanted that. We wanted people to post and to *earn* those bells so they could buy those items and be able to show that they were an active member of our community. But obviously it didn't work out that way.


----------



## Danielkang2

I totally agree with Gallows the reason collectibles are so sought after is because they are limited and when you see someone sell you immediately buy them. Other forums have collectibles that are unlimited and last for a short time and basically if you have the bells you have the collectible and collectibles are not popular at all on that forum.


----------



## FancyThat

Prof Gallows said:


> That would make the shop pointless. Within a week or two everyone would have every single shop item, and if we kept the ability to own more than one, people would have tons of the same item. The demand would disappear and it would just make them some boring novelty.
> If you could always have access to it and always know you could get it would you be as interested in it? And after you had it would you be interested it still? Probably not, and neither would a lot of people. So there wouldn't be any point in making any more because it would get boring.
> 
> And again, as I've mentioned numerous times before, we aren't responsible for the whole in game bell trading for on site bells. We never wanted that. We wanted people to post and to *earn* those bells so they could buy those items and be able to show that they were an active member of our community. But obviously it didn't work out that way.



True, I just feel a bit sorry for some of the new users who can't get collectables unless they pay lots of IG bells. It wouldn't bother me tbh if the shop was like that but then I already own things like a chocolate cake and wouldn't buy another, I can see how that would affect the shop sales. Maybe if buying was limited to a few per person and bigger re stocks were implemented or something, to give others with lower internet speeds or awkward time zones a chance during restocks. I do appreciate the points about the shop only being one part of the forum though and of course mods have more important things to worry about. It just seems these conversations always go round in circles.

I haven't brought any TBT yet, just commenting that it seems to be the only way to get certain collectables. I'm considering it for the future.


----------



## Prof Gallows

FancyThat said:


> I haven't brought any TBT yet, just commenting that it seems to be the only way to get certain collectables. I'm considering it for the future.



Posting is a good way to land you bells. For that post you made 7.5 bells. You can also do services like making signatures or avatars or anything creative if you're good at that. Some people even do like in game services like clearing trees or arranging flowers for BTB.

Honestly the whole in game to on site bells thing seems like the easy way out. You're not actually earning any of the on site bells you're getting.


Also we do bring back collectibles like you're suggesting. The candies are brought back every year and we tend to include a new item or two for that year exclusively but those are more badges than anything. You gotta earn those through certain conditions, no bells involved.


----------



## Chibiusa

FancyThat said:


> No like permanently unlimited, as the pear and orange are. Everything currently in the shop available all the time in an unlimited quantity and limited time items like the Pokeball available for that period of time in unlimited quantity. I wouldn't mind everyone having the same collectable as me as mine is no less special to me. And I'd like the chance to own collectables without having to spend IG bells on TBT and driving up the price of TBT.
> 
> You'd still have your event items as they are, so those wanting exclusive rare ones still have access to that. Just an idea I like that will unfortunately probably never happen.



I don't like that idea. Although it would make things easier for newbies and more "fair" to everyone, it defeats the purpose of the exclusivity of collectibles. I look at the ones like the normal cake and oranges and I don't want them because anyone can get them. I feel like the same kind of thing would happen if the admins made every collectible currently in the shop equivalent to what the orange and cake are like now.


----------



## Danielkang2

Also the cakes are limited but do you restock them as soon as they sell out?


----------



## FancyThat

Prof Gallows said:


> Posting is a good way to land you bells. For that post you made 7.5 bells. You can also do services like making signatures or avatars or anything creative if you're good at that. Some people even do like in game services like clearing trees or arranging flowers for BTB.
> 
> Honestly the whole in game to on site bells thing seems like the easy way out. You're not actually earning any of the on site bells you're getting.



That is a good idea, I enjoy art (was my college diploma, art, design and media) and I made my signature here, and I've made things for games and art for videos. It's something I might look into . A lot less hassle than dropping lots of bells for small amounts of TBT.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibiusa said:


> I don't like that idea. Although it would make things easier for newbies and more "fair" to everyone, it defeats the purpose of the exclusivity of collectibles. I look at the ones like the normal cake and oranges and I don't want them because anyone can get them. I feel like the same kind of thing would happen if the admins made every collectible currently in the shop equivalent to what the orange and cake are like now.



I brought the plain cake even so, I think it's cute . If they ever bring in the arranging collectables thing I'll sit it next to my choc cake on display.


----------



## Skyfall

I throw this out as a thought exercise rather then a suggestion but what if ingame conversion to tbt is completely outlawed?  And the shop is always stocked but the prices are raised way up?  That way people who end up with the "rare" collectible are the active posters. So yellow letter is always stocked but costs like 5000 tbt. Would that solve the issue, that is, it's still exclusive but achievable.


----------



## Danielkang2

But first there would be no such thing as reselling as everything will have a set price. There will be no price fluctuation either.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Clearly you all need to experience the world of hat trading on TF2/Dota 2 where you literally have items worth tens of thousands of dollars


----------



## LyraVale

Skyfall said:


> I throw this out as a thought exercise rather then a suggestion but what if ingame conversion to tbt is completely outlawed?  And the shop is always stocked but the prices are raised way up?  That way people who end up with the "rare" collectible are the active posters. So yellow letter is always stocked but costs like 5000 tbt. Would that solve the issue, that is, it's still exclusive but achievable.



I like the idea of outlawing in game conversion, but I don't think it's possible. People sell items, villagers, and services for TBT. They could find a way around it. I thought of this too, but it seems there's no way to police that.

I really think the best solution is to put a limit of how many people can have of one item. It's worked with the birthstones, people still want them. They still get traded.


----------



## toastia

LyraVale said:


> I like the idea of outlawing in game conversion, but I don't think it's possible. People sell items, villagers, and services for TBT. They could find a way around it. I thought of this too, but it seems there's no way to police that.
> 
> I really think the best solution is to put a limit of how many people can have of one item. It's worked with the birthstones, people still want them. They still get traded.



But...I want all blue candies!


----------



## LyraVale

Prin said:


> But...I want all blue candies!



Oh. Yeah I forgot the people that like to display 10 of one thing. :c 
Ugh, there's no solution to please everyone. 

We do kind of keep going around in circles. It's almost funny...it reminds me of Parks & Recreations town hall meetings...


----------



## Skyfall

LyraVale said:


> Oh. Yeah I forgot the people that like to display 10 of one thing. :c
> Ugh, there's no solution to please everyone.
> 
> We do kind of keep going around in circles. It's almost funny...it reminds me of Parks & Recreations town hall meetings...



Hmm, yeah, what happens to the market place?  Ok, thats not the solution then either.  .


----------



## Jennifer

C r y s t a l said:


> ehhh. I think if that happens it makes them not collectibles anymore, since eveyrone will have them.



As long as they can be collected, they are still collectibles. The only thing this does is remove the elitism, honestly. Why should everyone having them make yours not worth it? Everyone will have them one day regardless.

Prof Gallows - I know I still would be, but you guys have heard my feelings on it plenty. I will never understand the view of wanting them just as bragging rights/because there's only so many versus liking the items for what they are. And for those who do like the latter, that wouldn't be in issue. 

I feel most of the issues come from the people who act like the former and it's the latter who end up suffering for it. And if a new user comes and does really like the items for what they are, it's something they will immediately be slapped with knowing they can't get. I've seen people spend thousands of dollars on a site to catch up only to get screwed over by the further elitism or items that can only be gotten through narrow-minded judging or skills not everyone has.  

The only thing all the limited elitist stuff does is make me not want to be apart of it at all. I would actually like collectibles more if it wasn't for that.

Collectibles =/= Exclusive. It's just what people seem to want them to be and I honestly can't understand why. 

Could make it unlimited for one and that to buy more than one, there'd only be certain stocks and/or they would have to buy it through others, but that obviously wouldn't work out either.

That said, these kind of things can't just be something thrown in for fun unless you get rid of the serious part of it (IE: Making certain stocks and certain ones only gotten through certain things). These kinds of things will always cause issues so if you ever want to do them, you need to also think of the community and not just laugh at how crazy it is. You can't make it into a big thing and then go on about how it's not a big deal because if it wasn't, it would never have been developed this way in the first place. Why put more thought into something when you don't really care about it in the first place?


----------



## WonderK

_"Why should everyone having them make yours not worth it?"_

It kills the value of the collectable. If everyone has access to every collectable it doesn't make them "unique" and "special" anymore. Look at the oranges for example. No one likes oranges because they're readily available to everyone and are extremely common. Are you saying you want feathers to be available to everyone? Even the golden egg? Some collectables are meant to be limited in stock and *not* available to everyone. I believe that was what Crystal was getting at. Also, I'm not understanding what you mean by "everyone will have them one day". Some collectables may never be restocked again. You never know. 

_"If a new user comes and does really like the items for what they are, it's something they will immediately be slapped with knowing they can't get." _

That's just one of the hard realities of life. Just because you see something you like doesn't mean you'll get it. You need to work your way in to get said desired item. You need to earn it. 

_"Collectibles =/= Exclusive. It's just what people seem to want them to be and I honestly can't understand why."_

The more exclusive an item is, the more expensive and "special" it'll be. People want their collectables to be special. Simple as that. If everyone has access to every collectable in existence on this site it'll kill the value and meaning of them. I know some people gage the value of their collectables on how they got them but that doesn't mean anything to people who look at them. Collectables are showcased for a reason: Accomplishments, bragging rights, and your interests (I'm looking at you, Jaime).

_"The only thing all the limited elitist stuff does is make me not want to be apart of it at all. I would actually like collectibles more if it wasn't for that."_

Your golden egg makes you feel special in some way. Right? It has to. It's the only one on the site and you earned it. You should be able to showcase that collectable to everyone. It's a memory and an accomplishment. Like I said, giving everyone access to every collectable will make them meaningless (I already explained why). The rarity of some collectables is one of the reasons why I like the idea of them. I enjoy seeing how hard users worked for their collectables. It's one of the aspects of TBT that makes it unique from other forums I've been on. You also need to understand that collectables are an *add on* to this site. You don't have to associate yourself with them if you don't want to.

Whether or not the shop does get restocked or whatever happens: I don't care. The majority of the users on TBT, however, would say otherwise. No matter what happens to collectables, there will always be sides that people take. Some people want them to be available to everyone while others want limited stock to preserve the uniqueness. My solution to this problem: *Introduce new collectables*. Simple solution.


----------



## Jennifer

I've said over and over I'm ALL FOR the Golden Egg being available to everyone. This goes for all my items. I don't care how hard it was to get them--others getting them does not ruin it for me and it never will. Mine was not only a gift, but memories of searching for eggs. Other people getting them does not take that from me and that is already tons of value in itself. Plus I find the item cute in itself, so again, no value loss even if it was put up at unlimited stock for free in the shop. 

This is a website and comparing it to reality and life is silly. Most people go online to get away from said realities--it's part of why people join forums like this, especially ones for a video game. 

Does other people living make your life suddenly less valuable? No. Other people having the same collectibles does not make them less valuable. It's simple as that. 

It doesn't make me feel special at all. I collect items because I like collecting. It doesn't make me feel any better than anyone else. None of my stuff does. I collect because I like to collect, not to be better than others. 

You've sure said a lot for something that you apparently don't care about  

Regardless, constantly adding new collectibles won't fix the problem. Either they should just all be made unlimited and put up or more effort needs to go into them in the first place. 

And for some people, the collectibles are the main focus of the site. Whether it's an add-on or not, for some people, that's their favorite part.


----------



## WonderK

If that's how you feel about your collectables, I completely respect that. There's not many people like you. 

Doesn't matter if comparing this site to reality is silly or not. It's a fact that follows you every where. You can't always have nice things as soon as you join something. You need to earn them. 

There wouldn't much in terms of "collecting" or "collectables" if everything is available to everyone 24/7. Part of what makes collectables great is that it takes time to get your desired one. You really need to put effort into getting it. Users who put the effort in deserve to have bragging rights. This can be winning a contest, participating in a raffle, or saving up TBTB to buy something. And like I said, that's one of the concepts of the TBT collectables that I like a lot.

Just because I don't care doesn't mean others don't or that this isn't an issue. I'm only putting my 2 cents into the matter. 

Look at the shop right now. How many collectables are available for purchase? Pretty much nothing. I believe adding more collectables will solve the problem. If not that, it'll at least help. I find it confusing that you said collectibles are the main focus on the site for some users. If that's true, wouldn't you rather not make the collectables readily purchasable in the shop? That would destroy their work and all the time they spent trying to get their collectables. Their values fly out the window. The importance of collectables are degraded. 

You have your opinion. I have mine. They're both very different. Like I said in my other post, there are two sides. People who want to make all the collectables available to everyone and those who want to preserve the uniqueness. There's no right or wrong side.


----------



## Jennifer

There's still a difference between having an opportunity to earn them in the first place and not being able to. Many collectibles are restricted in certain ways either due to not being able to be traded or only being able to be gotten by certain individuals. If you plan to make collectibles, just by the name, everyone should have a way to be able to collect them. 

People collect because they enjoy collecting. Many people collect these items because they like them. I personally love cute trinkets in general and they are usually my favorite things on sites and in games. The thing is, time is relative and there are definitely ways people can easily get them in comparison to someone who may have been working hard for months and still hasn't passed. 

As an example, I remember an art contest a friend of mine entered on another site. She entered for the participation prize with a drawing that took her about 5 minutes. She won the entire thing--beating out many pieces people spent days on. Her piece looked great regardless, but my point is she put no effort into it. There's people who can easily get something with little effort and there's people who will put in tons and tons and tons of effort--trying as hard as they can and still lose. And especially with things restricted to contests and other things (not to mention time zone issues), there's just so much that really isn't fair in any way, shape, or form.  Bragging rights is more or less just another way of being a sore winner, honestly. Why would you ever want to shove something into someone else's face? I don't understand that mindset. 

I wouldn't call more than one or two, pretty much nothing. There's a fair amount, but there'd be a lot more if they could actually stay in stock. Again, values aren't everything. Some people truly just like the items. They don't care about the value--it's just pretty or they think it looks cool. Making them more accessible doesn't ruin value to someone. Personally, I feel if people only collect them for bragging rights or to act like they are better than anyone, it ruins the point and is also really cruel to people who actually like the items. 

If you get what you achieved, no time should feel wasted. There are times I've spent a large amount of money on something only for another to pop up for very cheap or said item to suddenly be released again. I've never regretted it. You can't change the past and regardless of what happened, I still got what I wanted. I've never had any regrets. If anyone truly wants something, it becoming more readily available should not ruin it for them in any way.


----------



## WonderK

I do agree that there is a difference in "opportunity" to earn a collectable. I have the mind set that if you missed the event you missed it. Case closed. Participate in the next one. Things like the trophy collectables should never be available to trade with other users, though. It's a collectable that represents you winning something. A collectable like the feather, though? Do as you wish with it. It's a trophy collectable that has more room available to do what you please with it.

It'd be nice to see the ratio of what users think about that. Do users prefer the collectable for its looks or for its rarity? It's something we could find out. Make a poll. Me personally? I like collectables because of their looks. I have all the Japanese letters because they're awesome. It sucked that I had to fork down 15,000 TBTB for the yellow character to complete the set. I do wish that collectables were a bit easier to obtain. A restock or two in the shop would be most welcomed. But to make collectables available all the time? Nonsense. That takes away a lot of the meaning behind collectables. 

@Your last paragraph: This is where you and I are very much different. I'm someone who likes acknowledgement for what I've done and achieved. If I spent $100.00 USD on something and the next day that item dropped to $5.00 USD, I'd regret not waiting another day. I'd view it as a loss of $95.00 USD. Like I said before, I respect you a lot because of this. I don't know many people like you.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Honestly the only problem I have with collectibles is the fact that even if limited people can buy however many they can grab from the store.

Like typically if there's a limited item, the shop will restrict the quantity that a single person can purchase to make it fair for other people that may want the item as well. So having it where I could theoretically grab all 5 restocked のs before anyone else is just a really heavily flawed system imo.


----------



## BiggKitty

Releasing a lot of new collectibles wouldn't help, the same thing would happen, people would still grab as many as possible for either bragging rights or making a huge profit selling on, therefore excluding many who would aspire to owning just one and do not care if it is exclusive or not.

Even if buying from the shop was limited to just one per person, as long as owning more than one was not limited, such as the birthstones, members could buy one and then if they wanted more could trade for others, similar to what we see today with people looking to buy in chocolate cakes and peaches to make a collection.

There are plenty of different opinions as this thread proves, but collectibles have become an important part of Bell Tree life even though some claim they are JUST pixels. Bell Tree was started primarily for AC which is also JUST pixels, and what is AC all about ?

"Collecting"


----------



## Danielkang2

That is a very nice point. ^^


----------



## Caius

BiggKitty said:


> Releasing a lot of new collectibles wouldn't help, the same thing would happen, people would still grab as many as possible for either bragging rights or making a huge profit selling on, therefore excluding many who would aspire to owning just one and do not care if it is exclusive or not.
> 
> Even if buying from the shop was limited to just one per person, as long as owning more than one was not limited, such as the birthstones, members could buy one and then if they wanted more could trade for others, similar to what we see today with people looking to buy in chocolate cakes and peaches to make a collection.
> 
> There are plenty of different opinions as this thread proves, but collectibles have become an important part of Bell Tree life even though some claim they are JUST pixels. Bell Tree was started primarily for AC which is also JUST pixels, and what is AC all about ?
> 
> "Collecting"



I'd say Animal Crossing itself is more of a customization/'the simple life' simulator rather than collecting. It depends on how you play the game. Either way, not the point.

I'm all for the way collectables are now. Keep in mind it's still fairly new in terms of how old it is, and there will probably be many, many more down the line, as well as restocks to keep everyone happy.


----------



## marigoldilocks

A question for the mods in this thread: do you do a rolling release or is all at once?  Sorry if this has been previously answered, I did a few searches and didn't find a thread that specifically answered that question. Basically, I'm biding my time for the September birthstone release, but I wasn't sure if what hit the market is all that you release, or if you do like 3 or 4 smaller releases throughout the day to accommodate various timezones.  Thanks.


----------



## spamurai

marigoldilocks said:


> A question for the mods in this thread: do you do a rolling release or is all at once?  Sorry if this has been previously answered, I did a few searches and didn't find a thread that specifically answered that question. Basically, I'm biding my time for the September birthstone release, but I wasn't sure if what hit the market is all that you release, or if you do like 3 or 4 smaller releases throughout the day to accommodate various timezones.  Thanks.



I don't know whether they're doing another year of them or not.
People do have them for sale though.
I've got a September one that I might sell.


----------



## WonderK

spamurai said:


> I don't know whether they're doing another year of them or not.
> People do have them for sale though.
> I've got a September one that I might sell.



Staff confirmed they're doing birthstones again.


----------



## Skyfall

marigoldilocks said:


> A question for the mods in this thread: do you do a rolling release or is all at once?  Sorry if this has been previously answered, I did a few searches and didn't find a thread that specifically answered that question. Basically, I'm biding my time for the September birthstone release, but I wasn't sure if what hit the market is all that you release, or if you do like 3 or 4 smaller releases throughout the day to accommodate various timezones.  Thanks.



Not a mod, but i know the answer to this one so I'll answer?    For the stones, once it is released, it is available in unlimited quantities for that month.  So September is coming out probably this week or next, and it will available for the entire month of September for anyone who wants to buy it.  (It is limited to 1 per user, though.)  

For something like the letters, let's say the pink one or something... it will get released once (like 10 or 20), then sell out, and the admins usually pick another time to release it (I think in an attempt to be fair to the diff time zones).  Some of those are announced, some are not.  Hope that helps.


----------



## spamurai

WonderK said:


> Staff confirmed they're doing birthstones again.



Oh coolio


----------



## Sholee

Skyfall said:


> (It is limited to 1 per user, though.)



it's not limited to 1 per user as i have duplicates...
You just have to change the quantity when checking out in the shop


----------



## spamurai

Sholee said:


> it's not limited to 1 per user as i have duplicates...
> You just have to change the quantity when checking out in the shop



How do you guys afford this 0_o


----------



## M O L K O

BiggKitty said:


> Releasing a lot of new collectibles wouldn't help, the same thing would happen, people would still grab as many as possible for either bragging rights or making a huge profit selling on, therefore excluding many who would aspire to owning just one and do not care if it is exclusive or not.
> 
> Even if buying from the shop was limited to just one per person, as long as owning more than one was not limited, such as the birthstones, members could buy one and then if they wanted more could trade for others, similar to what we see today with people looking to buy in chocolate cakes and peaches to make a collection.
> 
> *There are plenty of different opinions as this thread proves, but collectibles have become an important part of Bell Tree life even though some claim they are JUST pixels. Bell Tree was started primarily for AC which is also JUST pixels, and what is AC all about ?
> 
> "Collecting"*



For some people ya it is.

Also some ppl, like myself, come here to chill with old friends that they've made here through acnl. I think it's fine the way it is. People are different. Some people will collect, some will care less, And the world will countine to rotate on its axis.


----------



## roseoforlando

Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.


----------



## oath2order

roseoforlando said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.



They had a notification an hour in advance


----------



## Sholee

oath2order said:


> They had a notification an hour in advance



This is the first time i've seen a countdown for a bell direct as well. Usually dont they just post the bell direct and restock whenever with no notice? They also stated that they'll be restocking the beach party collectibles all throughout the week. The beach collectibles are also being sold like crazy in the TBT marketplace for not that much higher than they were sold for in the shop. It's not like its totally unobtainable...


----------



## spamurai

oath2order said:


> They had a notification an hour in advance



It should be up for 24 hours to let all timezones see it really....



Sholee said:


> This is the first time i've seen a countdown for a bell direct as well. Usually dont they just post the bell direct and restock whenever with no notice? They also stated that they'll be restocking the beach party collectibles all throughout the week. The beach collectibles are also being sold like crazy in the TBT marketplace for not that much higher than they were sold for in the shop. It's not like its totally unobtainable...



They're not being restocked during the week now I don't think cos they did an extra restock of 150 more earlier...


----------



## xanisha

roseoforlando said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.


I agree ^.^ even if there was a notification. I was busy so I arrived late when I got here everything was sold out, and the people with the full side bars filled with the new collectibles are just going to sell them for a high price later >.< I know its all about buying them cheap in the shop and selling them high is what most people do... but I just wanted one of each to love and it looks like that might not happen.. so its just as you said greed is not nice :c


----------



## Sholee

The original post said they were going to restock another 350 throughout the week, they've only restocked an extra 150. There's still 200 left they need to restock. (of each collectible)

in total it'll be 500 of each of the beach collectible that will be sold this week.


----------



## WonderK

You guys could always just buy the collectables off of someone. It'll only be an extra 20~50 TBTB. That's not much.


----------



## Ankhes

oath2order said:


> They had a notification an hour in advance



But an hour is nothing, really!  It takes me that long to feed and help clothe my aunt and make sure she's all right before I can even begin to take care of my house and husband and pets.

I think a day is much more reasonable and realistic.  I know I haven't yet obtained any collectibles but have wanted to but now I don't know.

Goodness...they shouldn't be so hard to get, especially since people want them so badly and then they don't even get a chance.


----------



## f11

Yeah it's gonna be through the week and day, no need to fret.


----------



## rosabelle

How would you know if they were restocking?  sorry to ask, fairly new so I've never known when they do stuff 

but yea, I wanted one as well~ it happened while I was sleeping xD hopefully I'm awake the next time.


----------



## Justin

Expect the next Beach Party restock sometime in the early morning PDT time.


----------



## spamurai

Justin said:


> Expect the next Beach Party restock sometime in the early morning PDT time.



Will there be letters restocked at the same time too?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And another banner?


----------



## rosabelle

Justin said:


> Expect the next Beach Party restock sometime in the early morning PDT time.



oh cool  I'll keep that in mind xD thank you


----------



## Ankhes

It breaks my heart to now have such lovely collectibles from a very lovely person but for such a sad reason.  She gave them to me and now she's leaving.  *cries*  I will love and cherish each and every collectible and think of her all the time.  I know we'll stay in touch all the time but it's still sad that she felt she had to leave.

For all those who want the new restocks, I'm glad to see that maybe they still have a chance at them.  I just hope that more people won't be saddened or hurt over the process as it is now.


----------



## marigoldilocks

Thank y'all for the info! And woot! They stocked them today, which is awesome. Happy birthday gift to me!


----------



## Sanaki

A blessing, but a curse when I obsess over them.

Had to be napping when the beach party collectibles come out, go figure. /cry


----------



## LyraVale

Ankhes said:


> It breaks my heart to now have such lovely collectibles from a very lovely person but for such a sad reason.  She gave them to me and now she's leaving.  *cries*  I will love and cherish each and every collectible and think of her all the time.  I know we'll stay in touch all the time but it's still sad that she felt she had to leave.



Oh no, that's sad. Maybe she'll change her mind and come back after a while. There's been a few times when I was frustrated and had to step back for a while. But then I'll have a good experience with someone here, a generous person, or a friendly conversation--and it restores my faith that most people here are fun and kind. Anyway, best wishes to your friend. <3


----------



## Edzers

Justin said:


> Expect the next Beach Party restock sometime in the early morning PDT time.



agh. same timezone, but hate getting up early u.u
oh well. FOR MY LETTER COLLECTION


----------



## oath2order

Sholee said:


> This is the first time i've seen a countdown for a bell direct as well. Usually dont they just post the bell direct and restock whenever with no notice? They also stated that they'll be restocking the beach party collectibles all throughout the week. The beach collectibles are also being sold like crazy in the TBT marketplace for not that much higher than they were sold for in the shop. It's not like its totally unobtainable...



The countdown is a first, yes.



Ankhes said:


> But an hour is nothing, really!  It takes me that long to feed and help clothe my aunt and make sure she's all right before I can even begin to take care of my house and husband and pets.



It's the first time there's been a countdown. Let's be happy for that 



Ankhes said:


> Goodness...they shouldn't be so hard to get, especially since people want them so badly and then they don't even get a chance.



Much ado about nothing.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Cries because I missed the restock


----------



## Sanaki

Justin said:


> Expect the next Beach Party restock sometime in the early morning PDT time.



At least I don't have school tomorrow. Now I have more of a reason to stay awake ;w;


----------



## KarlaKGB

Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.


----------



## Sanaki

KarlaKGB said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.



Lol this was from someone else, but you edited your post and I'm gonna respond anyways.

There was literally an entire article written by Justin, though.


----------



## Kaboombo

KarlaKGB said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.




That is so true!


----------



## Caius

I just asked someone to grab one of each one I missed since I knew I was going to be at work for 12-19 hours.


----------



## Sholee

ZR388 said:


> I just asked someone to grab one of each one I missed since I knew I was going to be at work for 12-19 hours.



but as a mod, i'm sure you knew what day it was going to be no?
as members, we have no idea when the bell direct is going to be, that's why people are complaining that 1 hour notice is not enough time for people in different time zones. 

for me it was fine but for others, i can see where they're coming from.


----------



## BiggKitty

You can already see, it's unfortunate but it's been back to pure greed, members grabbing what they can in order to make a profit.
I was fast asleep due to my time zone, but a kind member has passed me several so I can host a GIVAWAY once all the furore has died down and any releasing has come to an end.


----------



## gnoixaim

rip mods. You can never make anyone happy.


----------



## spamurai

BiggKitty said:


> You can already see, it's unfortunate but it's been back to pure greed, members grabbing what they can in order to make a profit.
> I was fast asleep due to my time zone, but a kind member has passed me several so I can host a GIVAWAY once all the furore has died down and any releasing has come to an end.



Did you get any letters?
The beach ones are cute, but I've been hoping for the letters for too long now lol


----------



## FancyThat

BiggKitty said:


> You can already see, it's unfortunate but it's been back to pure greed, members grabbing what they can in order to make a profit.
> I was fast asleep due to my time zone, but a kind member has passed me several so I can host a GIVAWAY once all the furore has died down and any releasing has come to an end.



I was able to grab one of each ice cream (ice lolly), that's all I wanted. I dislike that people grab lots then sell them for a huge profit preventing those who genuinely want them getting them at a fair price but what can you do, i don't think that's ever going to change.


----------



## f11

I'd like to thank everyone on the staff for the amazing event!

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> I was able to grab one of each ice cream (ice lolly), that's all I wanted. I dislike that people grab lots then sell them for a huge profit preventing those who genuinely want them getting them at a fair price but what can you do, i don't think that's ever going to change.


Thats How the economy is right now, so...


----------



## FancyThat

spamurai said:


> Did you get any letters?
> The beach ones are cute, but I've been hoping for the letters for too long now lol



I'd love the letters as well, hopefully be able to get them one day.

- - - Post Merge - - -



C r y s t a l said:


> I'd like to thank everyone on the staff for the amazing event!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Thats How the economy is right now, so...



I know, I was just responding to BiggKitty's post. Should have quoted, will edit to do that now.


----------



## BiggKitty

WonderK said:


> You guys could always just buy the collectables off of someone. It'll only be an extra 20~50 TBTB. That's not much.



Do you reckon that will be all they'll try to charge extra?


----------



## xxxmadison

These things are hell. I'm upset over a virtual popsicle. This game has ruined me.


----------



## WonderK

BiggKitty said:


> Do you reckon that will be all they'll try to charge extra?



They just came out and a restock is coming again soon.


----------



## oath2order

Kaboombo said:


> That is so true!



That is from Karla. Karla is making fun of people.



Sholee said:


> but as a mod, i'm sure you knew what day it was going to be no?
> as members, we have no idea when the bell direct is going to be, that's why people are complaining that 1 hour notice is not enough time for people in different time zones.
> 
> for me it was fine but for others, i can see where they're coming from.



Well, it was the first time they did a countdown, so this will probably be taken into consideration for next time.



BiggKitty said:


> You can already see, it's unfortunate but it's been back to pure greed, members grabbing what they can in order to make a profit.
> I was fast asleep due to my time zone, but a kind member has passed me several so I can host a GIVAWAY once all the furore has died down and any releasing has come to an end.



Well congratulations for you, but please stop the "holier than thou look at me doing a giveaway" attitude. You don't have to announce it.



gnoixaim said:


> rip mods. You can never make anyone happy.



The unappreciated


----------



## WonderK

gnoixaim said:


> rip mods. You can never make anyone happy.



That is extremely disrespectful to the staff.


----------



## M O L K O

WonderK said:


> That is extremely disrespectful to the staff.



Knowing her I can say that is 100% sarcasm.


and tbh it's tru. 

Makes unlimited stock of all collectibles: People will complain that their collectibles are no longer unquie.

Stop's collectibles all together: They're giving in to the hoarders/giving up/idfk

Caps the amount of collectibles: Is un-fair to people who want to sell them

They can never make everyone happy. I think people need to just roll with it. All in all it's just a 1in by 1in badge.


----------



## WonderK

Zoraluv said:


> Knowing her I can say that is 100% sarcasm.
> 
> 
> and tbh it's tru.
> 
> Makes unlimited stock of all collectibles: People will complain that their collectibles are no longer unquie.
> 
> Stop's collectibles all together: They're giving in to the hoarders/giving up/idfk
> 
> Caps the amount of collectibles: Is un-fair to people who want to sell them
> 
> They can never make everyone happy. I think people need to just roll with it. All in all it's just a 1in by 1in badge.



Like I've said, there are two sides. People who want collectables to be available to everyone and those who want to preserve the uniqueness. There's no right or wrong side. You can't make everyone happy.

Doesn't matter if it was sarcastic or not. It's still rude.


----------



## matt

A curse. God knows how many computer mice ive smashed in anger against the wall finding there sold out quickly and losing an auction


----------



## xxxmadison

WonderK said:


> Like I've said, there are two sides. People who want collectables to be available to everyone and those who want to preserve the uniqueness. There's no right or wrong side. You can't make everyone happy.
> 
> Doesn't matter if it was sarcastic or not. It's still rude.



Don't get your panties in a twist over the truth. Ever heard the saying 'the truth hurts'?


----------



## Lio Fotia

The amount of rudeness I'm seeing, holy ****. pardon my cussing but I just-- Are you serious? You know what, if I'm seen as greedy for buying up more than I meant and giving away a lot of them and selling some for profit then _shame on me_. But you look me in the face and tell me if you had gotten a chance to get the collectibles you wouldn't have gathered up more than two. You would have!

If this is how collectibles are gonna be, what they are becoming-- Jealousy and spite over someones better luck-- what are we all five year olds? For gods sake, grow up. I didn't get the collectible I wanted the most do you see me crying about it? No. 

If this is how people are gonna be I hope the mods and admins shut this whole collectible business off, because honestly it's causing more harm to this community than good. If people are gonna whine and moan about other people getting collectibles while they were asleep/at school/AFK, that's no one's problem but your own. OMG you don't wanna spend like 300 more bells on a collectible. Guess what, tough. That's how it works and crying does nothing to change it. 

This is *CHILDISH*. I'd expect this from my *6 year old*. If people are gonna cry and moan over two freeking little ice cream pixels, and let these cool little add ons ruin this community, I for one vote they be taken away. Because they seem to be causing more of a problem than they are anything else.

Childish, the whole lot of ya. I swear to god.


----------



## matt

C a l l a w a y said:


> The amount of rudeness I'm seeing, holy ****. pardon my cussing but I just-- Are you serious? You know what, if I'm seen as greedy for buying up more than I meant and giving away a lot of them and selling some for profit then _shame on me_. But you look me in the face and tell me if you had gotten a chance to get the collectibles you wouldn't have gathered up more than two. You would have!
> 
> If this is how collectibles are gonna be, what they are becoming-- Jealousy and spite over someones better luck-- what are we all five year olds? For gods sake, grow up. I didn't get the collectible I wanted the most do you see me crying about it? No.
> 
> If this is how people are gonna be I hope the mods and admins shut this whole collectible business off, because honestly it's causing more harm to this community than good. If people are gonna whine and moan about other people getting collectibles while they were asleep/at school/AFK, that's no one's problem but your own. OMG you don't wanna spend like 300 more bells on a collectible. Guess what, tough. That's how it works and crying does nothing to change it.
> 
> This is *CHILDISH*. I'd expect this from my *6 year old*. If people are gonna cry and moan over two freeking little ice cream pixels, and let these cool little add ons ruin this community, I for one vote they be taken away. Because they seem to be causing more of a problem than they are anything else.
> 
> Childish, the whole lot of ya. I swear to god.


I agree. It creates some stress between members. I think the quantities should be raised. Those pears and cakes are always stocked

- - - Post Merge - - -



xxxmadison said:


> Don't get your panties in a twist over the truth. Ever heard the saying 'the truth hurts'?



Woohoo


----------



## Lio Fotia

No, I'm saying they need to be GONE.

No more.

If a child can't handle a privilege it's taken away.

and with everyone acting flipping five over these stupid things, I think they should.


----------



## matt

C a l l a w a y said:


> No, I'm saying they need to be GONE.
> 
> No more.
> 
> If a child can't handle a privilege it's taken away.
> 
> and with everyone acting flipping five over these stupid things, I think they should.


Nah they're fine, its what tbt is all about. If collectables went and bells went, I think everyone would leave


----------



## Lio Fotia

matt said:


> Nah they're fine, its what tbt is all about. If collectables went and bells went, I think everyone would leave



Maybe, I think a lot would stick around. But I have seen the Mods say they are all for them going away.

I'm just about done, I'm probably gonna sell off all but like 10 of my collectibles. I'm sick of dealing with this crap.


----------



## matt

C a l l a w a y said:


> Maybe, I think a lot would stick around. But I have seen the Mods say they are all for them going away.
> 
> I'm just about done, I'm probably gonna sell off all but like 10 of my collectibles. I'm sick of dealing with this crap.



Okay  you dump all yours on me if you like hehe


----------



## WonderK

xxxmadison said:


> Don't get your panties in a twist over the truth. Ever heard the saying 'the truth hurts'?



I'd appreciate it if you'd elaborate.


----------



## Lio Fotia

If it's to the point that people are gonna be rude to the staff over some BS pixel, people are gonna whine and complain, be hypocritical and childish, I want nothing to do with them.

It's needless drama. NEEDLESS.


----------



## matt

WonderK said:


> I'd appreciate it if you'd elaborate.



They meant, your panties would get twisted over the truth. Basically, TWISTED PANTIES
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...ient=tablet-android-asus-rev&ved=0CB8QMygBMAE


----------



## gnoixaim

WonderK said:


> That is extremely disrespectful to the staff.



Um okay, I didn't mean it to be "disrespectful" I'm sorry my one jokeful post is the one thing that upsets you the most out of this thread being run by 12 year olds. The staff here do so much for us and here we are complaining about these pixel ice cream collectibles, if it makes OP happy (or you) - I'll give her all my damn collectibles, so she can stop this madness of "this isn't fair, why didn't you release them when I was online so I could buy all of them and sell them for 10000000tbt bells." It's her loss, just the same as everyone else AND if you weren't online to obtain the collectibles - SOL. I don't understand why when she posts, everyone makes a big deal about it. But if it's some random noob with 3 posts that asks, no one gives a rats ass.


----------



## Snype

I agree with Callaway, these collectibles don't need to be here.


----------



## KarlaKGB

WonderK said:


> You can't make everyone happy.



Isn't that what gnoixiam was saying?


----------



## FancyThat

I didn't mean my posts here to sound rude at all (sorry if they came off as rude or offended anyone), in my previous post I simply meant there's little that can be done about how things are. I do dislike that some people buy to quickly sell on, but there is alot of generosity with giveaways as well. As I said before these threads seem to always go around in circles and you really can't please everybody and trying to would be a nightmare. I think tbh it's best left as it is right now, random restocks and some rare and common collectables.


----------



## WonderK

KarlaKGB said:


> Isn't that what gnoixiam was saying?



She meant it as an insult, as in, Mods never do anything for us on the forums. That is rude. I don't care if it was sarcastic or not.


----------



## gnoixaim

WonderK said:


> She meant it as an insult, as in, Mods never do anything for us on the forums. That is rude. I don't care if it was sarcastic or not.



How in the world do you know what I meant?


----------



## WonderK

gnoixaim said:


> How in the world do you know what I meant?



Your post sure did sound rude. Staff do a lot for us. Are they perfect? No. That's no reason to hate on them, though.


----------



## Sanaki

Lol I got complained at slightly for buying 3 of each collectible.  And you know what? Once I found out there's going to be *500* of each collectible I honestly don't think it's a big deal to own a ton of them, even then 3 isn't a ton. What, I own 3 ice creams out of what, 500??? Someone else owns 10? That's a pretty small fraction. Jeez.

How many active members are there really? If you want one just buy one. People are _willing_ to sell them at this point, so it shouldn't be too hard to get one. Plus, nice people are even giving them away.


----------



## KarlaKGB

WonderK said:


> She meant it as an insult, as in, Mods never do anything for us on the forums. That is rude. I don't care if it was sarcastic or not.



No, pretty sure she meant 'rest in peace mods, someone's always gonna be mad at them because they can't satisfy everyone'

jesus you're not very bright are you?


----------



## Snype

Ahri said:


> Lol I got complained at slightly for buying 3 of each collectible.  And you know what? Once I found out there's going to be *500* of each collectible I honestly don't think it's a big deal to own a ton of them, even then 3 isn't a ton. What, I own 3 ice creams out of what, 500??? Someone else owns 10? That's a pretty small fraction. Jeez.
> 
> How many active members are there really? If you want one just buy one. People are _willing_ to sell them at this point, so it shouldn't be too hard to get one. Plus, nice people are even giving them away.



I am guessing this post is pointing at me.


----------



## xxxmadison

notice the only ones that are saying "this is bull, stop whining about it" are the ones that have over 1k bells and 10 of the same collectibles?


----------



## gnoixaim

WonderK said:


> Your post sure did sound rude. Staff do a lot for us. Are they perfect? No. That's no reason to hate on them, though.



Wow, do I seriously have to write out ***>>>>SARCASM ALERT<<<<*** each time I plan on writing it out? And I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one that has written something sarcastic. Sorry not sorry

& you typed out the same damn thing is me, like what if ~


----------



## Lio Fotia

Guys, leave WonderK alone, seriously he has every right to his opinion like you and I. Being rude to him because he voiced himself doesn't give you the right to attack him.

Seriously shocked no one attacked me.


----------



## KarlaKGB

xxxmadison said:


> notice the only ones that are saying "this is bull, stop whining about it" are the ones that have over 1k bells and 10 of the same collectibles?


yes look at all my collectibles


----------



## Lassy

WonderK said:


> Your post sure did sound rude. Staff do a lot for us. Are they perfect? No. That's no reason to hate on them, though.



I think you are taking it way too seriously. It was quite obvious it was sarcasm and that she implied that not the staff can't please everyone and we can do nothing about it.


----------



## gnoixaim

KarlaKGB said:


> No, pretty sure she meant 'rest in peace mods, someone's always gonna be mad at them because they can't satisfy everyone'
> 
> jesus you're not very bright are you?



#karla4mod


----------



## Sanaki

Well if you want to put the spotlight on yourself..

I personally love owning collectibles and I don't want to see them go away, I mean I see the frustration if you didn't get one and you wanted one, but there are going to be a ton of them..


----------



## KarlaKGB

C a l l a w a y said:


> Guys, leave WonderK alone, seriously he has every right to his opinion like you and I. Being rude to him because he voiced himself doesn't give you the right to attack him.
> 
> Seriously shocked no one attacked me.



Not when he's attacking someone else because he's too dull to understand what they meant.


----------



## WonderK

Guys. I'm not telepathic. I can't tell if someone is being sarcastic or not. It's text. Drop it.


----------



## Lio Fotia

xxxmadison said:


> notice the only ones that are saying "this is bull, stop whining about it" are the ones that have over 1k bells and 10 of the same collectibles?



Because is it bull**** and people need to stop whining. 

Whining never solved anything.

150 more are coming out. 

So stop.


----------



## Kaiaa

I love the Bell Tree lol everyone and their silly little arguments over collectibles. You guys are too cute, seriously.
We can't please everyone; life isn't fair; we all move on.


----------

